# المسيح هو الرب في المسيحية والاسلام



## جون ويسلي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

المسيح هو الرب ومعنى كلمة الرب في المفهوم الاسلامي هي:
من موقع الدرر السنية 
http://dorar.net/enc/aqadia/256

الرب من حيث هي اسم لله تعالى :
قال - ابن جرير - في معنى اسم (الرب) لله سبحانه وتعالى: (فربنا جل ثناؤه: السيد الذي لا شبه له، ولا مثل في سؤدده، والمصلح أمر خلقه بما أسبغ عليهم من نعمه، والمالك الذي له الخلق والأمر) . 

اعلان 
ولا تستعمل كلمة (الرب) في حق المخلوق إلا مضافة فيقال: رب الدار ورب المال.
قال ابن قتيبة رحمه الله: (ولا يقال للمخلوق: هذا (الرب) معرفاً بالألف واللام كما يقال لله، إنما يقال رب كذا فيعرف بالإضافة لأن الله مالك كل شيء، فإذا قيل: (الرب) دلت الألف واللام على معنى العموم، وإذا قيل لمخلوق: رب كذا ورب كذا نسب إلى شيء خاص لأنه لا يملك شيئاً غيره) .
وعلى هذا إذا ذكر اسم الرب معرفاً فلا يطلق إلا على الله تعالى، وزاد الراغب أن كلمة (رب) غير مضافة ولا معرفة لا تطلق إلا على الله فقال : (ولا يقال الرب مطلقاً إلا الله تعالى المتكفل بمصلحة الموجودات نحو قوله تعالى: لَهُ بَلْدَةٌ طَيِّبَةٌ وَرَبٌّ غَفُورٌ.) اهـ، وقال ابن الأثير أيضاً: (ولا يطلق غير مضاف إلا على الله تعالى) .
وأما كلمة (رب) بالإضافة فتقال لله ولغيره بحسب الإضافة فمن الأول قوله تعالى: الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ، ومن الثاني اذْكُرْنِي عِندَ رَبِّكَ [يوسف: 42] في قول يوسف عليه السلام لأحد صاحبيه في السجن .
ومصدر رب يرب الربوبية والرباية، إلا أن الرباية لا تقال في الله، وإنما في غيره، قال الراغب: (والربوبية مصدر يقال في الله عز وجل، والرباية تقال في غيره).


ثم انها قيلت للمسيح بغير اضافة مثل (رب البيت) او( رب العائلة )مثلا كما يعتقد المسلمين 
بل قيلت مطلقة للتعريف عن شخصيته بأنه الله 

أجاب توما قائلاً: ربي وإلهي، (يو20: 26 ـ 29)

و قول بطرس



فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع يا رب 

فلما رأى سمعان بطرس ذلك خرّ عند ركبتيّ يسوع قائلا اخرج من سفينتي يا رب لاني رجل خاطئ. 

ولكن لما رأى الريح شديدة خاف واذ ابتدأ يغرق صرخ قائلا يا رب نجني.




فقال له بطرس يا رب ألنا تقول هذا المثل ام للجميع ايضا 

ثم قال ليسوع اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك.

فاجابه سمعان بطرس يا رب الى من نذهب.كلام الحياة الابدية عندك 
الخ......



وكثيرون يقولون له يارب 



فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك 

فوقف زكا وقال للرب ها انا يا رب اعطي نصف اموالي للمساكين وان كنت قد وشيت باحد ارد اربعة اضعاف. 
واقرأي قول المسيح عن نفسه:



ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات. 

كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة.
فهل كل هذه الالقاب تعني انه رب البيت او رب المنزل.؟؟!


وايضا لنعرف اسماء الله في الكتاب المقدس وهي هي اسماء السيد المسيح له المجد​

1 من المعروف لدينا أن الله له أسماء في العهد القديم, هذه الأسماء تعبر عن العلاقات الخاصة والصفات المختلفة التي بها يعلن الله نفسه للإنسان منها: 
ألوهيم : 
هذا الاسم يظهر الله في كمال قدرته ولاهوته الذي لا يحد ولا يدرك «الله لم يره أحد قط» نسمع صوته ونرى أعماله في الخليقة, أما شخصه فلم يره أحد قط ولا يقدر أن يراه لأنه ساكن في نور لا يدني منه. 
وهذا الاسم, كما سبق الكلام في فصول سابقة يرد في صيغة الجمع أي الله في أقانيمه (تكوين 1:1) «في البدء خلق (ألوهيم) السموات والأرض». 
يهوه : 
ويرد هذا الاسم في (تكوين 2) لأن الإنسان ظهر على المسرح فيبين هذا الاسم علاقته كالرب مع الإنسان. 
وفي (تكوين 16:7) نرى الاسمين معا في القول «والداخلات دخلت ذكرا وأنثى من كل ذي جسد كما أمره الله (ألوهيم). وأغلق الرب (يهوه) عليه» فالله في قضائه كان مزمعا أن يهلك كل المخلوقات الحية, وهذا مرتبط بالاسم (ألوهيم). ولكن في نعمته الغنية أغلق على نوح باب الفلك قبل نزول الدينونة, وهذا مرتبط بالاسم (يهوه). 
وأيضا في (1صم 46:17, 47) قال داود «حتى تعلم كل الأرض أنه يوجد إله (ألوهيم) لإسرائيل, وتعلم هذه الجماعة كلها أنه ليس بسيف ولا برمح يخلص الرب (يهوه) لأن الحرب للرب وهو يدفعهم ليدنا». 
وفي (2 أخ 31:18) «فلما رأي رؤساء المركبات يهوشافاط قالوا إنه ملك إسرائيل فحاوطوه للقتال فصرخ يهوشافاط وساعده الرب (يهوه) وحولهم الله (ألوهيم) عنه». 
أدوناي : 
وهذا الاسم يعني «السيد». في (مزمور 2:16) «قلت للرب (يهوه) أنت سيدي (أدوناي)». 
أيليون : 
وهذا الاسم يعني «الإله العلي». وجاء هذا الاسم في (تكوين 22:14) «فقال أبرام لملك سدوم رفعت يدي إلى الرب الإله العلي (يهوه أيليون) مالك السموات والأرض». 
شدأي : 
وتعني «القدير» في (تكوين 1:17) «وظهر الرب لأبرام وقال له أنا الله القدير (شداي) سر أمامي وكن كاملا». 
ولقد جاءت هذه الأسماء مجملة في (مزمور 1:91, 2) «الساكن في ستر العلي (أيليون) في ظل القدير (شداي) يبيت. وأقول للرب (يهوه) ملجأي حصن إلهي (ألوهيم) فأتكل عليه». 
يهوه صباءوت: 
وهى تعني «رب الجنود». في (1صم 3:1) «وكان هذا الرجل (ألقانة) يصعد من مدينته من سنة إلى سنة ليسجد ويذبح لرب الجنود (يهوه صباءوت) في شيلوه». 
إن كانت هذه الأسماء السابقة هي أسماء الله, والدارس لكلمة الله يلاحظ أن المسيح له كل المجد له ذات الأسماء السابقة. 
1 - أدوناي وكما قلنا تعني «السيد» أو «المالك» أو (الرب الملك). 
وجاء عن الرب يسوع في العهد الجديد أنه السيد. فقد قال لتلاميذه «أنتم تدعونني معلما وسيدا وحسنا تقولون لأني أنا كذلك. فإن كنت وأنا السيد والمعلم قد غسلت أرجلكم» (يوحنا13:13, 14). وفي رسالة (يهوذا 24) «السيد الوحيد». 
2 - أيليون وكما قلنا إن هذا الاسم يعني الإله العلي. 
ولقد جاء عن المسيح ذات الاسم في العهد الجديد. ففي بشارة لوقا يقول الملاك للعذراء مريم «وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. هذا يكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعي» (لوقا 31:1, 32) والاسم «ابن العلي» مثل الاسم «ابن الله» في المعنى أي ذات العلي والمعلن له. وفي (رومية 9:5) «المسيح الكائن على الكل إلها مباركا إلى الأبد. آمين». وفي (فيليبي 9:2) «وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم» وفي (مزمور 27:89) «أنا أيضا أجعله بكرا أعلى من ملوك الأرض». 
3 - شداي والتي تعني «القدير», «والذي فيه كل كفايتنا». 
ففي (إشعياء 6:9) قيل عنه «ويدعى اسمه... إلها قديرا» وفي (رؤيا 3:15) «أيها الإله القادر على كل شيء» وفي (رؤيا 6:19) «فإنه قد ملك الرب الإله القادر على كل شيء». 
4 - يهوه صباءوت والتي تعني رب الجنود. 
وواضح من كلمة الله أن الرب يسوع هو رب الجنود في معركة حياتنا (راجع أفسس1:6 - 3) مع (2كورنثوس3:10 - 5). 
5 - يهوه ولقد جاء في العهد الجديد عن الرب يسوع نفس ما ورد عن يهوه في العهد القديم. 
أ - في (مزمور 18:68) يخاطب داود الرب الإله قائلا : «صعدت إلى العلاء سبيت سبيا ... أيها الرب الإله». 
وفي العهد الجديد يقول الرسول بولس عن المسيح: «لذلك يقول إذ صعد إلى العلاء سبى سبيا وأعطى الناس عطايا... الذي نزل هو الذي صعد» (أفسس8:4) . 
ب - في (مزمور 1:97, 7) «والرب قد ملك... اسجدوا لله يا جميع الآلهة».وهنا نلاحظ سجود كل الآلهة للرب (يهوه). 
وفي العهد الجديد جاء عن المسيح في (عبرانيين 6:1) : «وأيضا متى أدخل البكر إلى العالم يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله». 
ج - في (أم 4:30) يقول أجور عن الله «من صعد إلى السموات ونزل» ويقول المسيح عن نفسه في العهد الجديد: «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يوحنا13:3) . 
د - في (إشعياء 1:6 - 10) يتحدث إشعياء عن السيد الملك, رب الجنود, ويقتبسه البشير يوحنا في كلامه مطبقا إياها على الرب يسوع (يو 38:12 - 41). 
« ليتم قول إشعياء النبي الذي قاله يا رب من صدق خبرنا ولمن إستعلنت ذراع الرب. لهذا لم يقدروا أن يؤمنوا.لان إشعياء قال أيضا. قد أعمى عيونهم واغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فاشفيهم. قال إشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه » 
ه - - في (إشعياء 22:45, 23) يتكلم الله قائلا «بذاتي أقسمت, لي تجثو كل ركبة ويحلف كل لسان». 
وفي العهد الجديد جاء عن المسيح: (رومية 11:14) «لأنه مكتوب أنا حي يقول الرب إنه لي ستجثو كل ركبة وكل لسان سيحمد الله» وفي (فيليبي 10:2, 11) «لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب». 
و - في (إشعياء 12:48, 13) «أنا هو (أي الكائن بذاته) أنا الأول والآخر. ويدي أسست الأرض ويميني نشرت السموات». 
وفي العهد الجديد في سفر الرؤيا يقول المسيح عن نفسه3 مرات «أنا هو الأول والآخر» (17:1, 8:2, 13:22). 
ز - في (إرميا 10:17) «أنا الرب (يهوه) فاحص القلب ومختبر الكلى, لأعطى كل واحد طرقه حسب ثمر أعماله». 
وفي العهد الجديد في (سفر الرؤيا 22:2) قال المسيح: «ستعرف جميع الكنائس أني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطى كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله». 
وهناك أسماء أخرى للرب يسوع مرتبطة بخدمات خاصة قائم بها لأجلنا مثل: 
1 - يهوه يرأه : 
والتي تعني «الرب يدبر» أو «يجهز لنا» (تكوين 14:22) . 
ولقد قيل عن المسيح في (فيليبي 19:4) «فيملأ إلهي كل احتياجاتكم بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع» وفي (متى 6:2) «مد بر يرعى شعبي إسرائيل». 
2 - يهوه رفا (مزمور 26:15) : 
وتعني «الرب شافينا». وسنذكر فيما بعد قدرة المسيح على شفاء كافة الأمراض الجسدية, والنفسية والروحية. 
3 - يهوه نسى : 
وهى تعني الرب «رايتي» أو «المنتصر لنا» (خر 15:17) . 
ولقد قيل في (1كورنثوس57:15) «ولكن شكرا لله الذي يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح». 
4 - يهوه شلوم (قض 24:6) 
وتعني «الرب سلامنا». 
ولقد جاء عن المسيح أنه سلامنا في (أفسس14:2) . 
5 - يهوه روعي (مزمور 1:23) 
وهى تعني «الرب راعينا». 
ولقد جاء عن الرب يسوع أنه الراعي الصالح الذي يبذل نفسه عن الخراف في (يوحنا11:10 - 14). وأنه راعي الخراف العظيم في (عبرانيين 20:13) . وأنه رئيس الرعاة في (1 بطرس4:5) . 
6 - يهوه صدقينو (إرميا 6:23) 
وهى تعني «الرب برنا». 
ومكتوب عن الرب يسوع في (1كورنثوس30:1) «قد صار لنا برا وقداسة». 
وفي (2كورنثوس20:5) «جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية (المسيح) خطية لأجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه». 
7 - يهوه شمة (حز 35:48) 
وهى تعني «الرب هناك». 
ولقد قال الرب يسوع عن نفسه في (متى 20:18) «وحيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم». 
8 - شيلون (تكوين 10:49و يش 1:18) 
وتعني «سلام أو صانع السلام» كما في (أفسس15:2) صانعا سلاما . 
وقال الرب في (متى 20:28) «وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر». 
نعم ما أمجد هذا الشخص العجيب الذي لا مثل له بين الورى ولا نظير له في السموات ليتبارك ويتعال اسمه جدا​فهل كلمة رب قيلت لرسول الاسلام او لنبي من الانبياء قبل او بعد المسيح.؟؟؟؟
هل كلمة (الرب) او (يارب) اطلقت على شخص اخر غير الله في الكتاب المقدس.؟؟؟​


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (4 أكتوبر 2011)

صحيح 
شكرا لك
الرب يباركك


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

فلماذا اذن لم يطلب السيد المسيح العبادة لنفسه 
فضلا عن أن تفعل بين يديه ؟! 
أليس الإله مستحق للعبادة ؟ !


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> فلماذا اذن لم يطلب السيد المسيح العبادة لنفسه


ولماذا يطلب طالما هو الله !! ، فطالما هو الله فهو من المعروف انه سيعبد !



> فضلا عن أن تفعل بين يديه ؟!



هى اية دي ؟


> أليس الإله مستحق للعبادة ؟ !


نعم ، فهل اله الإسلام طلب لنفسه العبادة من محمد رسول الإسلام ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ولماذا يطلب طالما هو الله !! ، فطالما هو الله فهو من المعروف انه سيعبد !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 طالما هو الله فجدير بأن يطلب العبادة لنفسه 
سبحان الله ! !
لأى شئ كان إرسال الرسل والأنبياء ؟
لأى شئ كان نزول الوحى والكتب ؟
أليس لتوجيه الناس يامولكا إلى الإله الواحد وإفراده بالعبادة 
ألم يوجه السيد المسيح نفسه إلى هذا الأمر
للرب الهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد  متى 1 /10
ثم إن كانوا علموا أنه الإله 
فأين تلك العبادة التى قدمت له ؟ ! 
نعم 
طلب إله الإسلام العبادة لنفسه صراحة ولولا أنه ممنوع التطرق إلى الإسلاميات هنا 
لسردتها لك


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> طالما هو الله فجدير بأن يطلب العبادة لنفسه


لا ، طالما هو الله فطبيعي ان يعبد بدون ان يقول ..



> لأى شئ كان إرسال الرسل والأنبياء ؟


ليعبدوه .. فما علاقة ارسال الرسل وما علاقة انه هو نفسه يأتي ؟



> ألم يوجه السيد المسيح نفسه إلى هذا الأمر
> للرب الهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد  متى 1 /10



نعم ، فهو يوجه الى النص في العهد القديم لعبادته ..



> ثم إن كانوا علموا أنه الإله
> فأين تلك العبادة التى قدمت له ؟ !


ما هى المظاهر التي تراها في عبادة المسيح ؟ اي ما الذي تراه كعبادة المسيح ؟
هل مثلا ان يذهبون للكعبة ام ماذا بالتحديد ؟؟

هل العبادة يتم تسجيلها في كتب ام يتم تسجيل انه الله وبالطبع اذن فهو يعبد ؟



> طلب إله الإسلام العبادة لنفسه صراحة ولولا أنه ممنوع التطرق إلى الإسلاميات هنا
> لسردتها لك



اذهب للقسم الإسلامي ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

خذ مثلا من تلك المظاهر الصلاة
هل ذكر فى الأناجيل مثلا أن أحدا صلى للمسيح ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> خذ مثلا من تلك المظاهر الصلاة
> هل ذكر فى الأناجيل مثلا أن أحدا صلى للمسيح ؟



وهل الاناجيل كتبت لتذكر الصلوات للمسيح ؟
وكيف يصلي له التلاميذ اذا كان معهم !!؟


تعالى نقسم الموضوع ،،

هل اعتراف الآباء انه الله غير كافي لك لأنهم كانوا يعبدونه ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وهل الاناجيل كتبت لتذكر الصلوات للمسيح ؟
> وكيف يصلي له التلاميذ اذا كان معهم !!؟
> 
> 
> ...



ولماذا لايصلى له التلاميذ اذا كان معهمّ ؟ ! !
أليس هو الله ؟! !
ولماذا لا تذكر الأناجيل الصلوات للمسيح ؟ !


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

> ولماذا لايصلى له التلاميذ اذا كان معهمّ ؟ ! !


لنفس السبب الذي قاله المسيح عن الصوم ، لان العريس معهم ..

ثم من قال انه لم يصلوا له ؟



> أليس هو الله ؟! !


بالطبع ... وطالما هو الله فهم يصلون اليه بدون حتى اي ذكر ..


> ولماذا لا تذكر الأناجيل الصلوات للمسيح ؟ !


لان الأناجيل رسالة خلاص المسيح وليست رسالة العبادات للمسيح ، فهذه ليتورجيات وابائيات ..


----------



## AYIOC (5 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذ ياسر, هاسألك سؤال واحد صريح, ماهو تفسيرك لهذه الآيات :

*[FONT=&quot](مت 16 : 27) فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ **[FONT=&quot]سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وَ حِينَئِذٍ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot](مت 25 : 31-32) وَ مَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَ جَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. وَ يَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ، فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ. [/FONT]*

[/FONT]ألا يكفيك أن المسيح هو الديان !!!
هو لحد إمتا هانفضل في الجدال الفارغ و تجاهل الآيات و الإلتجاء لحجج واهيه للتهرب من حقيقة لاهوت الرب يسوع !!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مثلا ، انظر : 
 




​ 


​


----------



## AYIOC (5 أكتوبر 2011)

استاذ جون ويسلي, أولاً أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع, و إسمحلي أختلف مع حضرتك في جزء بسيط:
كلمة (رب) في اليونانيَّه (كيريوس κύριος) مش دايماً تُعبر عن الألوهيَّه  إلا إذا جائت مضافه لكلمة توضح المعني المُراد بيها, يعني مثلا :
*[FONT=&quot](مت 12 : 8) فَإِنَّ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أَيْضًا».
[/FONT]*هنا مثلاً مثال صريح بيقول ان كلمة رب مقصود بيها يهوه نفسه, لكن في مواضع تانيه ممكن تعني كلمة سيد فقط, و اُطلقت علي ناس كتير غير المسيح:
*[FONT=&quot](1بط 3 : 6)كَمَا كَانَتْ سَارَةُ تُطِيعُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ دَاعِيَةً إِيَّاهُ «سَيِّدَهَا» (κύριον). الَّتِي صِرْتُنَّ أَوْلاَدَهَا، صَانِعَاتٍ خَيْرًا، وَغَيْرَ خَائِفَاتٍ خَوْفًا الْبَتَّةَ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](كو 4 : 1) أَيُّهَا السَّادَةُ (κύριοι)، قَدِّمُوا لِلْعَبِيدِ الْعَدْلَ وَالْمُسَاوَاةَ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا سَيِّدًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](أف 6 : 9) وَ أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا السَّادَةُ (κύριοι)، افْعَلُوا لَهُمْ هذِهِ الأُمُورَ، تَارِكِينَ التَّهْدِيدَ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ سَيِّدَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَلَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ مُحَابَاةٌ.[/FONT]*

ربنا يبارك تعبك و اذكرني في صلاتك.


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

The Death of Peregrinus (Περὶ τῆς Περεγρίνου Τελεύτης) Lucian of Samosata (ca. 115–ca. 200)  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 





During this period [Peregrinus] associated himself with the priests and scribes of the *Christians in Palestine*, and learned their astonishing wisdom. Of course, in a short time he made them look like children; he was their prophet, leader, head of the synagogue, and everything, all by himself. He explained and commented on some of their sacred writings, and even wrote some himself. *They looked up to him as a god*, made him their lawgiver, and chose him as the official patron of their group, or at least the vice-patron. *He was second only to that one whom they still worship today, the man in Palestine who was crucified because he brought this new form of initiation* into the world [ἐκεῖνον ὅν ἔτι σέβουσι, τὸν ἄνθρωπον τὸν ἐν τῇ Παλαιστίνῃ ἀνασκολοπισθέντα, ὅτι καινὴν ταύτην τελετὴν ἐς τὸν βίον]. (§11)http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1

Van Voorst, R. E. (2000). Jesus outside the New Testament: An Introduction to the Ancient Evidence (59). Grand Rapids, MI;  Cambridge, UK: William B. Eerdmans Publishing Company.

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لنفس السبب الذي قاله المسيح عن الصوم ، لان العريس معهم ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع رائع اخى جون بس مين يفهم بقا 
المشهدوالكلام بتكرار كل شوية

*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> استاذ ياسر, هاسألك سؤال واحد صريح, ماهو تفسيرك لهذه الآيات :





AYIOC قال:


> *[FONT=&quot](مت 16 : 27) فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ **[FONT=&quot]سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وَ حِينَئِذٍ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot](مت 25 : 31-32) وَ مَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَ جَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. وَ يَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ، فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ. [/FONT]*
> 
> ...



ركز معى فى نقطة البحث
لاأتكلم عن لاهوت المسيح من عدمه 
جون ويسلى يقول أن المسيح أطلق عليه الرب 
بمعنى أنه ا لإله 
الذى أريد أن أقوله ولم أجد ‘إلى الآن إجابة مقنعة
إذن هذا الإله حرى بأن يطلب العبادة لنفسه
فضلا عن أن تفعل بين يديه
هل فهمت ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بل ماذا كان يفعل الإله المستحق للعبادة 
يصلى ! !
( وفى تلك الأيام خرج إلى الجبل ليصلى وقضى الليل كله فى الصلاة لله )! لوقا 6 /12
ثم مالذى يعوز الإله حتى ( يصلى بأشد لجاجة ،وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض ) لوقا 22/ 44
مالذى يدعوه ياناس وهو الإله أن يدعو نفسه فرد من الأفراد
عبد من العباد 
رجل من الرجال 
( وأما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم ) يوحنا 4 /22


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> أين هى؟!


واضح ان سؤالي لم تفهمه ،، :

 ثم من قال انه لم يصلوا له ؟ 



كونك لم تفهم اني اعطيتك السبب ، وكونك بعدها لم تجسد هذه الصلاة ، هذا لا ينفيها ....

واعطيتك ادلة تاريخيية ان المسيح كان " يُعبد " ..




> كيف لاتذكر الأناجيل ذلك؟ !


هذا هو الطبيعي ، لان الأناجيل تذكر قصة المسيح نفسه وخلاصه ولم تكتب الا لتوضيح ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد ( ابن الله الحال في الجسد ) وليس لتقدم ليتورجيات ..

كل كلمة قالها اي تلميذ للمسيح وقال له " يارب " تعتبر صلاة ، بل اي طلب ..



> الذى أريد أن أقوله ولم أجد ‘إلى الآن إجابة مقنعة
> إذن هذا الإله حرى بأن يطلب العبادة لنفسه



كلامك منطقيا خطأ وسخيف ، لماذا ؟

لان الله عندما يعلن انه الله ، فمن الطبيعي ان يتم عباده ، ام انه الله ولن يتم عبادته ؟؟



دلوقتي انا المدير ، طبيعي ان الشكاوى ستقدم لي لأحلها ،، 
انا الرئيس ، طبيعي ان احكم على دولة !!

انا كذا ، طبيعي ان كذا ....


> بل ماذا كان يفعل الإله المستحق للعبادة
> يصلى ! !


عزيزي هذا موضوع اخر تماما ، ويدخلنا في التجسد ...



> مالذى يدعوه ياناس وهو الإله أن يدعو نفسه فرد من الأفراد



التجسد ..



> عبد من العباد
> رجل من الرجال


المسيح ليس عبد من العباد ، احفظ كلامك ولسانك ، فخطأ كهذا ، رد الفعل عليه لن يرضيك ...



> ( وأما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم ) يوحنا 4 /22


أي اليهود ، لانه كان يكلم السامريين ...


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> إذن هذا الإله حرى بأن يطلب العبادة لنفسه


هل كل من يطلب العبادة يكون هو الله؟
وماذا عن فرعون فهو طلب العبادة ايضا
ولكن الاله الحقيقى يعُرف من افعالة


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السؤال الآن لك يا ياسر ،، هل لو طلبت العبادة لنفسي ستعبدني ؟؟

منتظرك عزيزي ..


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ماهو العباده مطلوبه في العهد القديم, هايكرر الموضوع ليه ؟
من الكافي كده انه يعلن لاهوته فقط و بالتالي صار ما في العهد القديم كلامه هو, مش هايحتاج يكرره تاني.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> السؤال الآن لك يا ياسر ،، هل لو طلبت العبادة لنفسي ستعبدني ؟؟





Molka Molkan قال:


> منتظرك عزيزي ..



طبعا لا
وهل أنت إله ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> ماهو العباده مطلوبه في العهد القديم, هايكرر الموضوع ليه ؟





AYIOC قال:


> من الكافي كده انه يعلن لاهوته فقط و بالتالي صار ما في العهد القديم كلامه هو, مش هايحتاج يكرره تاني.



 يطلبها قديما وحديثا وفى كل وقت 
وهل إرسال الرسل 
وإنزال الكتب 
إلا من أجل هذه العبادة 
مالمطلوب إذن وقد علم الناس لاهوته 
وكان الله بينهم 
مالمطلوب ؟ ! !


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> طبعا لا
> وهل أنت إله ؟


طيب حلو ،،

طيب ولو قلت لك ، انا الله يا ياسر ، فأعبدني ؟
هل ستؤمن بي اني الله وتعبدني لاني قلت لك اني الله وقلت لك ايضا ابعدني ؟


معلش امشي معايا واحدة واحدة عشان نوصل للمشكلة تحديداً


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> مالمطلوب إذن وقد علم الناس لاهوته
> وكان الله بينهم
> مالمطلوب ؟ ! !


يا عزيزي ، ما هم بيبعدوه فعلا !
لكن انت مشكلتك ليست مع انهم عبدوه ام لا !
مشكلتك انك تعتقد انه طلما لا يوجد ( بحسب رأيك ) نص يكون فيه المسيح يقول فيه " اعبدوني " فهو اذن ليس بمعبود !


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> ولكن الاله الحقيقى يعُرف من افعالة


[/QUOTE]
ويطالب الناس بإخلاص العبادة له


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > هل ستؤمن بي اني الله وتعبدني لاني قلت لك اني الله وقلت لك ايضا ابعدني ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> ويطالب الناس بإخلاص العبادة له



طيب نتكلم بشكل تاني ، 
من اين عرفت ان الإله لابد ان يقول كل ثانية اعبدوني اعبدوني اعبدوني اعبدوني ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> الإجابة لا


حقا ؟ مع اني قلت لك اني الله ، وقلت لك اعبدني ؟


إذن متى ستعبدني ؟ اي ما الشيء الذي يجعلك تعبدني ؟


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> يطلبها قديما وحديثا وفى كل وقت
> وهل إرسال الرسل
> وإنزال الكتب
> إلا من أجل هذه العبادة
> ...



يمكن فكرة التكرار دي جزء من العقيده الاسلاميه عندك, لكن مش محتاجينها في المسيحيه, كلمة الرب تثبت لا تحتاج تتعاد ولا تتكرر.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > من اين عرفت ان الإله لابد ان يقول كل ثانية اعبدوني اعبدوني اعبدوني اعبدوني ؟



أنا لم أقل كل ثانية
بل يطالب الناس بعبادته 
فأين يامولكا أجد ذلك من كتابك ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> أنا لم أقل كل ثانية
> بل يطالب الناس بعبادته
> فأين يامولكا أجد ذلك من كتابك ؟


أجابك المبارك اجيوس ، وقال لك في العهد القديم .. فلماذا يظل يقول اعبدوني اعبدوني !!
إلهنا ليس ناقصاً ..


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/FONT][/SIZE]
> أنا لم أقل كل ثانية
> بل يطالب الناس بعبادته
> فأين يامولكا أجد ذلك من كتابك ؟


ما هي العباده أكثر من أن يطلب تلاميذه بإسمه و هو يجيب ان كل ما تطلبون بإسمي أفعله انا لكم ؟؟؟
*[FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](يو 14 : 13) وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](يو 14 : 14) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شَيْئًا ب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ِاسْمِي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فَإِنِّي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَفْعَلُهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> يمكن فكرة التكرار دي جزء من العقيده الاسلاميه عندك, لكن مش محتاجينها في المسيحيه, كلمة الرب تثبت لا تحتاج تتعاد ولا تتكرر.





AYIOC قال:


>



 أكرر لك السؤال بطرقة أخرى يمكن تفهمنى
الآن علمنا أن يسوع الذى يمشى بين الناس ويأكل الطعام إله 
جميل 
مالمطلوب إذن 
العلم فقط وخلاص 
ولا عبادة هذا الإله 
أجبنى


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

المسيح لم يأت ليبني عقيده جديده حتي يُعلم الناس عن العباده, المسيح جاء ليكمل ما قاله في العهد القديم, مش محتاج يعيد من الأول الوصايا اللي قالها في العهد القديم و إفعل كزا ولا تفعل كزا.


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أكرر لك السؤال بطرقة أخرى يمكن تفهمنى
> الآن علمنا أن يسوع الذى يمشى بين الناس ويأكل الطعام إله
> جميل
> مالمطلوب إذن
> ...


المسيح طلب من تلاميذه حياه و الحياه مع المسيح هي قمة مسرة الله و هي قمة العباده المسيحيه, لكن ان كنت تفهم العباده كمجموعة حركات و كلمات ف ده يبقا الاختلاف الرئيسي بين الفكرين المسيحي و الاسلامي.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*



			الآن علمنا أن يسوع الذى يمشى بين الناس ويأكل الطعام إله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بل هو الإله المتجسد وليس الإله فقط لأن اللاهوت لايأكل ولايشرب بل فعل الأكل والشرب خاص بالناسوت.




			مالمطلوب إذن
العلم فقط وخلاص
ولا عبادة هذا الإله
أجبنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلامك صح لو كان الكلام لناس لاتعرف الإله الحقيقى لكن الكلام موجه لليهود العابدين ليهوه بالفعل .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> الآن علمنا أن يسوع الذى يمشى بين الناس ويأكل الطعام إله
> جميل
> مالمطلوب إذن
> العلم فقط وخلاص
> ...


جميل ،،،

1. المطلوب هو " إستكمال عبادة هذا الإله " ، " يهوه القدير " بحسب التسليم الرسولي الذي سلمه له المسيح نفسه ثم سلموه الى الكنيسة جيل بعد جيل .

2. المطلوب ان تعرف ما هى العبادة في المسيحيية ، ليس عدد رجعات او التوضي او قراءة الفاتحة .. فمجرد الطلب بإسمه هى صلاة ، والغريب ، كيف يكون الله معهم ويصلون له ؟

3. الإنجيل كما قال معلمنا يوحنا اللاهوتي ، كتب لهدف ان نعرف ان المسيح هو " ابن الله " وقال هو نفسه ان اشياء كثيرة لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب ، ولو كتبت واحدة فواحدة لما ساع العالم الكتب المكتوبة ،

25 واشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة آمين​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> المسيح لم يأت ليبني عقيده جديده حتي يُعلم الناس عن العباده, المسيح جاء ليكمل ما قاله في العهد القديم, مش محتاج يعيد من الأول الوصايا اللي قالها في العهد القديم و إفعل كزا ولا تفعل كزا.


لم تجبنى 
ارجع للسؤال مرة أخرى


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

خلي بالك من اللي قاله الحبيب سمعان الإخميمي ،، فهو يفهمك ان الشعب هذا هو نفسه يهودي يعبد بالفعل يهوه القدير ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> خلي بالك من اللي قاله الحبيب سمعان الإخميمي ،، فهو يفهمك ان الشعب هذا هو نفسه يهودي يعبد بالفعل يهوه القدير ..


جميل
الشعب اليهودى كان يعبد يهوه القدير 
كان يعبد 
توجد عبادة
فلما تجسد يهوه أنكره أكثر اليهود !
وبقى من آمن يعبد يهوه المتجسد 
أين العبادة التى كانت تقدم ليهوه المتجسد ؟ ! !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*

ياسر الجندى قال:




جميل
الشعب اليهودى كان يعبد يهوه القدير 
كان يعبد 
توجد عبادة
فلما تجسد يهوه أنكره أكثر اليهود !
وبقى من آمن يعبد يهوه المتجسد 
أين العبادة التى كانت تقدم ليهوه المتجسد ؟ ! !

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا أخى ياسر يهوه لم يتجسد ليعبده البشر وإنما تجسد ليقدم خلاصا للبشر من قبل هذا الخلاص استحق الخلاص والنجاة به أما من لم يقبله فتمكث عليه خطاياه ليذهب بسببهاإلى عذاب أبدى.​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> جميل
> الشعب اليهودى كان يعبد يهوه القدير
> كان يعبد
> توجد عبادة
> فلما تجسد يهوه أنكره أكثر اليهود !


لا عزيزي ، انت تحتاج لملعومات كبيرة وكثيرة جدا طالما تقول هذا !

الم يكن تلاميذ ورسل المسيح يهوه !!
الم يؤمن في يوم واحد وبعد عظمة واحدة للقديس بطرس أكثر من 3000 نفس !
ألم ألم ألم ؟



> وبقى من آمن يعبد يهوه المتجسد


وإلى الآن اليهود يأتون للمسيح ،، 

الفكرة ليست في هذا ، الفكرة انهم ينتظرون يهوه المتجسد ان يأتي ، ولم ينكروا انه سيكون انسانا كاملا ويهوه نفسه !
لكن الفكرة في من لم يقبل هذا الشخص " المسيح " كمسيح النبوات !



> أين العبادة التى كانت تقدم ليهوه المتجسد ؟ ! !



مرة اخرى تسأل نفس السؤال ولا كأن هناك اجوبة قد افهمتك وظللنا نشرح فيها هدف الإنجيل ، فتجاوزت عنها كلها لتسأل نفس السؤال ،،،

لم ترد على سؤالي :

			  			#*30*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حقا ؟ مع اني قلت لك اني الله ، وقلت لك اعبدني ؟
> 
> 
> إذن متى ستعبدني ؟ اي ما الشيء الذي يجعلك تعبدني ؟



الذى يعبد ( بضم الياء ) هو الإله 
هل أنت إله ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> الذى يعبد ( بضم الياء ) هو الإله
> هل أنت إله ؟


انا قلت لك اني الله ! فلماذا لم تصدقني !؟
وانا قلت لك اعبدني ؟ فلماذا لم تعبدني ؟

انا اله نعم بحسب ادعائي !
اليس هذا المطلوب ؟ القول !!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يا أخى ياسر يهوه لم يتجسد ليعبده البشر وإنما تجسد ليقدم خلاصا للبشر من قبل هذا الخلاص استحق الخلاص والنجاة به أما من لم يقبله فتمكث عليه خطاياه ليذهب بسببهاإلى عذاب أبدى.*​[/QUOTE
> جميل
> أجبنى باختصار
> أولئك الذين كانوا يعبدون الإله الحق
> لمن كانوا يقدمون العبادة ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> أجبنى باختصار
> أولئك الذين كانوا يعبدون الإله الحق
> لمن كانوا يقدمون العبادة ؟



له ........


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > انا قلت لك اني الله ! فلماذا لم تصدقني !؟
> 
> 
> لأنك لست هو
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> لأنك لست هو


يا اخي ، انا اقول اني انا الله ! واقول لك اعبدني ! ستعرف اكثر مني ؟


> لأنك لست هو


يا اخي انا الله ، فأعبدني !



> ادعاء كاذب


اتكذب الله ؟



> عايز توصل لإيه ؟



اريد ان اعرف متى ستعبدني ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> له ........



طيب هى فين ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> طيب هى فين ؟


في التسيم الرسولي والليتورجيات وكما اسلفت واتيت لك بشهادات تاريخيية ليست بمسيحيية عن هذه العبادة ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اريد ان اعرف متى ستعبدني ...



عندما تكون إله


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> عندما تكون إله


انا الذي اعرف نفسي اكثر منك قلت لك اني انا الله ، فاعبدني !

ما يمنعك ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > في التسيم الرسولي والليتورجيات
> 
> 
> يعنى إيه ؟
> ليست بمسيحيية عن هذه العبادة ..


 هى فين ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> * يعنى إيه ؟*


عفوا ، خطأ حرفي ،،

* في التسليم الرسولي والليتورجيات *



> هى فين ؟


راجع الموضوع يا غالي في الصفحة الثانية ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

عفوا ، ساضطر للمغادرة الآن ، وعندما اعود سارى ما لديك من تساؤلات ..


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> ويطالب الناس بإخلاص العبادة له



وفرعون طالب الناس بالعبادة
فهل ستعبدة؟


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*هسالك سؤال وجابونى ما هو مفهوم العبودية من وجهه نظرك؟
وبعدها هقولك قالنا فين نعبده لانه هو فعلا الكلمة الازلى المعبود منذ الازل
*


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

حسبة البرما التي أهلكت عقول المسلمين, يا استاذ ياسر انتا عمال تلف و تدور في نفس الاطار و انتقلت من عدة اسئله للأسئله اخرى, هات من الاخر !!!


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> الشعب اليهودى كان يعبد يهوه القدير
> فلما تجسد يهوه أنكره أكثر اليهود !


مشكلة اليهود مش مشكلتنا احنا


> وبقى من آمن يعبد يهوه المتجسد
> أين العبادة التى كانت تقدم ليهوه المتجسد ؟ ! !


ما هو مفهوم العبادة عندك؟
السجود والصلاة
*"ولكى تجثو باسم  	يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء، ومن على الأرض، ومن تحت الأرض" (في 2: 10). *
* ايه رئيك؟*


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

طب اقولك حل كويس يا استاذ ياسر, اكتبلنا تعريف العباده عشان نعرف نتكلم معاك حسب ما تفهم.


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 أكتوبر 2011)

فكرة رائعه اخى اجيوس حتى لا يتشتت الموضوع
يا ريت نعرف منه 
1\ما هو مفهوم العبادة
2\كيف تقدم العبادة
3\هل اى شخص يقول اعبدنى اقدم له مراسم العبادة؟

علشان نبقى على نور


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*متااااااااااااااابع*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

حسنا لنعرف ماهو مفهوم العبادة الذى أريده
ولكن بعد أن أنتهى من مسار مولكا وقد قطعت فيه شوطا 
وبعد أن فهمت إلى أن يريد أن يصل 
سأعود إن شاء الله


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

تيجي بالسلامه, بس لما تيجي متنساش موضوع "ما هي العباده" !!!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انا الذي اعرف نفسي اكثر منك قلت لك اني انا الله ، فاعبدني !
> 
> ما يمنعك ؟


اذن فاثبت لى أنك إله ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> اذن فاثبت لى أنك إله ؟



لا احتاج ان اثبت ، يكفيني الإدعاء ،، لماذا لا تعبدني انت ؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا احتاج ان اثبت ، يكفيني الإدعاء ،، لماذا لا تعبدني انت ؟



سبحان الله !
أخرج من الحلقة المفرغة 
أنت لم تثبت أنك إله 
فكيف أعبدك ؟ !


----------



## Basilius (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سبحان الله !
> أخرج من الحلقة المفرغة
> أنت لم تثبت أنك إله
> فكيف أعبدك ؟ !


*سامحني يا اخ ياسر
انت من يدور في حلقه مفرغه  
فعلا يكفي مولكا الادعاء فقط بأنه الله لتعبده
لانه قال " انا الله فأعبدني " ! 
انت تريد ان تعرف متى قال السيد " انا الله فأعبدوني " كشرط 
وقال لك الاخ الحبيب مولكا " انه هو الله فلتعبده " 
فلماذا تذهب الى الحيز اللذي نتكلم به و تلتف بعباءه منطقنا نحن ؟ 
هل المهم انه يقول انا الله فاعبدوني ام انه يثبت انه الله ؟
من ناحيه انا الله فاعبدوني .. قال لك مولكا " انا الله " فلتعبده 
وهو المطلوب اثباته !!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> سبحان الله !
> أخرج من الحلقة المفرغة
> أنت لم تثبت أنك إله
> فكيف أعبدك ؟ !



من تقول " سبحان الله " ، فانا هو الله هذا ، فسبحاني ..

انا لست في حلقة مفرغة ، انا نفذت كلامك ، انا الله فأعبدني ،، اذن اعبدني ..

لا احتاج ان اثبت ، وهل كان الهك اثبت انه موجود او انه الله أصلا ؟



واما عن " كيف تعبدني ؟ " فصلي لأجلي وأطلب بأسمي ، وقل " ياسر عبد مولكا الله الواحد " ... 
ما الذي يمنعك ؟


طالما الهدف في القول ، فأنا ألله ، وطالما الشرط ، في طلب العبادة ، فلتعبدني ،، 

تفضل ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب
أعود للزملاء وتعريف العبادة
 أقول : العبادة هى اسم جامع لما يحب الله من الأقوال والأفعال الظاهرة والباطنة 
والذى أردته أن جون يريد أن يقول فى بحثه أن المسيح هو الرب بمعنى الإله 
إذن فهو مستحق للعبادة
صح
لاأعتقد أن فى هذا خلاف 
فأين العبادة التى قدمت له 
من صلى له الليل كله ؟
من قال له 
أحمدك أيها المسيح رب السماء والارض ؟
من قال له 
ماهو الصوم الذى تحب أن أتعبدك به ؟
من رفع له عينيه وقال : أيها المسيح أشكرك لأنك سمعت لى وأنا علمت أنك فى كل حين تسمع لى ؟
من قال له : أيها المسيح القدوس احفظنا فى اسمك الذى أعطيتنا
أيها المسيح البار إن العالم لم يعرفك ، أما نحن فعرفناك 
هل سمعتم أو قرأتم من قال له 
أيها المسيح اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين 
من رفع رأسه يوما من دهره قائلا :
وهذه هى الحياة الأبدية أيها المسيح أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أكتوبر 2011)

> طيب
> أعود للزملاء وتعريف العبادة


ولما لا تعبدني ؟


كل ما قلته انت ليس عبادة مسيحيية على الإطلاق ..



> من رفع له عينيه وقال : أيها المسيح أشكرك لأنك سمعت لى وأنا علمت أنك فى كل حين تسمع لى ؟


من قال ان هذه عبادة ؟



> من قال له : أيها المسيح القدوس احفظنا فى اسمك الذى أعطيتنا


هل هذه عبادة ؟



> أيها المسيح البار إن العالم لم يعرفك ، أما نحن فعرفناك


ما العبادة هنا ؟



> أيها المسيح اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين


هل مستعد ان انقل لك اقوال الآباء بصلواتهم اليه !؟



> من رفع رأسه يوما من دهره قائلا :
> وهذه هى الحياة الأبدية أيها المسيح أنت الإله الحقيقى وحدك


اين العبادة هنا ؟

لو كانت هذه الآية تعتبر عبادة فسأريك مثلها عن المسيح وبهذا يكون المسيح هو الله ايضا


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

و مين قالك ان كل صلاه موجهه لله الآب تبقا بعيده عن الله اللوغوس المتجسد ؟


----------



## AYIOC (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الفكر المحصور في العبادات المنطوقه و الحركيه صعب عليه يفهم المسيحيه !!!, المسيحيه حياااااااااااااااااه مش أيروبكس يا جدعان.


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> أقول : العبادة هى اسم جامع لما يحب الله من الأقوال والأفعال الظاهرة والباطنة


*يعنى برضة اعمل ايه علشان يبقى اسمى بعبد الاله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى لو اطعمت مسكين باسمه يبقى كدا بعبده؟
لو سجدلته يبقى بعبده؟
لو اكرمته يبقى بعبده؟
لو صليتله يبقى بعبده؟
لو سبحته يبقى بعبده؟
لو طلبته يبقى بعبده؟
ماهو المطلوب فعله فى عبادة الرب؟


*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > ولما لا تعبدني ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يعنى برضة اعمل ايه علشان يبقى اسمى بعبد الاله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *يعنى لو اطعمت مسكين باسمه يبقى كدا بعبده؟*
> *لو سجدلته يبقى بعبده؟*
> *لو اكرمته يبقى بعبده؟*
> ...



كل ماسبق


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> و مين قالك ان كل صلاه موجهه لله الآب تبقا بعيده عن الله اللوغوس المتجسد ؟


 لأنه هو نفسه كان مفتقرا للآب محتاجا إلى عونه
كان يصلى للآب ( الله ) 
كما يصلى كل مؤمن
ثم إرجع لسؤالك جيدا وركز
لأن صيغة السؤال تدل على وجود الهين !


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> كل ماسبق


*وان كل ما سبق ينطبق على يسوع المسيح؟ بالاضافة الى لفظة عبادة المسيا حرفيا

المسيح باسمه نخدم كل محتاج
وباسمه نصلى
ونسجد له
ونطلب منه
ونسبحه 
ونكرمه كما نكرم الاب

فهل تريد نص على كل ذلك
نبدا باول نص الوارد فى يوحنا الاصحاح ال5
**لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ*

*ويعلق الاب هيلارى اسقف بواتيه من القرن الرابع ويقول*


*The Honor of Christ Inseparable from the Honor of God. Hilary of Poitiers: It is only things of the same nature that are equal in honor. Equality of honor denotes that there is no separation between the honored. But the demand for equality of honor is combined with the revelation of Christ’s birth. Since the Son is to be honored as the Father, and since they do not seek the Son’s honor, even though he is the only God, he is not excluded from the honor of the only God. For his honor is one and the same as that of God.… He who does not seek the honor of the only God does not seek the honor of Christ also. Accordingly the honor of Christ is inseparable from the honor of God. On the Trinity 9.23.13*


*13 NPNF 2 9:162–63*. See also Athanasius Against the Arians 1.18, 33; 3.7.* 
*Elowsky, J. C. (2006). John 1-10. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4a (195). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press*.​ 
*ويقول كلارك

﻿Verse 23﻿. That all men should honour the Son, etc.] If then the Son is to be honoured, EVEN AS the Father is honoured, then the Son must be God, as receiving that worship which belongs to God alone. To worship any creature is idolatry: Christ is to be honoured even as the Father is honoured; therefore Christ is not a creature; and, if not a creature, consequently the Creator. See ﻿Joh 1:3﻿. 
**Clarke, A. (1999). Clarke's Commentary: John (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Jn 5:23). Albany, OR: Ages Software*.​ 

*فهل لديك اعتراض ان هذا النص اعلان صريح من المسيح بعبادته بنفس كيفية عبادة الاب؟
فان كان لديك اعتراض قدمه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> لأنه هو نفسه كان مفتقرا للآب محتاجا إلى عونه
> كان يصلى للآب ( الله )
> كما يصلى كل مؤمن
> ثم إرجع لسؤالك جيدا وركز
> لأن صيغة السؤال تدل على وجود الهين !


*لا بس يا كتموتو
انت هنا تسال فقط فقط وفقط
وممنوع منعا باتا على اى جاهل ان يتكلم بحرف فى المسيحية فى وجودنا*
*عندك منتدياتك هجص فيها زى مانت عايز محدش هيقولك بتعمل ايه
هنا مفيش الكلام دا
دا منتدى علمى بحت

اللوغوس لم يفتقر الى اى شئ 
لان كل ما للاب هو له وكل ما له هو للاب
وعلاقته بالاب هى علاقة من قبل انشاء العالم
لانه كائن فى حضنه

العلاقة بين الاب والابن ليس زمنية
علاقة من قبل ابتداء الخليقة
من قبل ابتداء الغمر وقبل ان يرسم دائرة على وجه الغمر
من قبل ان تقررت الجبال
ومن قبل ان يرسم اسس الارض
كان الكلمة عند الاب صانعا وخالقا لكل شئ

فمن فضلك قاذوراتك اللاهوتية وفرها لمنتديات الجهل
وهنا تتعلم فقط 
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

أبو ستل لاتحاورنى أبدا حتى تتعلم أدب الحوار 
أنا لاأحاور سبابين شتامين


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*اللعانين والسبابين معروفين
دلوقتى فى اى حاجة فى كلامى
انت متعمد تستفزنا بكلامك الجاهل وتفتى زى امتك الاسلامية الفتاية
ومفكر ان الفتى هنقول عليه امين
فمن واجبى ازيل عنك تراكم سنين من الفتى
ومش معقول جاهل يدخل يقولى المسيح كان بيصلى لربه زى باقى المؤمنين
وانا هقوله الله كلامك بينقط سكر جايبه منين دا
لا لازم تفهم وتعقل وتتك على عقلك وتبطل الفتى  
وتعرف قدرك انت لن تستطيع ان تنتقد حرف واحد مما نقوله
لا انت ولا غيرك 
المسيح الكلمة هو المعبود؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاجابة
ايووووووووووووووة
وليك عندى 50 نص 
قدمت اول نص فهل لديك نقد ليه؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> تعديناها


انت تعديتها وقلت سببك واجبتك عن هذا السبب وبالتالي من الطبيعي ان اطرح عليك السؤال مرة اخرى ..



> أمال العبادة إيه ؟ !
> كيف أعبد الإله ؟



ان تعرف ان المسيح خلصك وتعيش كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح وووو



> كسابقه



كسابقه فعلا ،، اين ردك 

من قال ان هذه عبادة ؟




> لمن تكون صلواتهم ؟
> اين العبادة هنا ؟



للمسح ، كما ذكرت لك ادلة تاريخيية محايدة ..



> أرنى



20 ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق. ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح. *هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية*.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 



> لأنه هو نفسه كان مفتقرا للآب محتاجا إلى عونه


عزيزي ، بيقول لك " مين قال لك " !!؟



> لأن صيغة السؤال تدل على وجود الهين !


لا ، لان هذا سؤال !!


----------



## AYIOC (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لأنه هو نفسه كان مفتقرا للآب محتاجا إلى عونه
> كان يصلى للآب ( الله )
> كما يصلى كل مؤمن
> ثم إرجع لسؤالك جيدا وركز
> لأن صيغة السؤال تدل على وجود الهين !


بص يا استاذ ياسر -كما نؤمن- الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس هم ذات واحد مثلث الأقانيم, مفيش فكرة الفصل نهائي, العباده موجهه للواحد مثلث الأقانيم, لأن مينفعش العباده تتوجه لأقنوم اه و اقنوم لأ, كما أن الذات يقوم على الثلاث أقانيم هكذا الإيمان يقوم على الثلاث أقانيم, مفيش حد بيعبد الآب ولا يعبد الإبن و يُدعي مسيحي, و مفيش حد بيعبد الابن و لا يعبد الآب و يُدعي مسيحي , و مفيش حد يعبد الاثنين معاً بلا الروح القُدُس و يُدعي مسيحي, لأن الذات الإلهي يقوم على الثلاث أقانيم في وحدانيه.

المسيح لم يُصلي كإفتقار, لأنه هو في صورة الله, لكن لأنه أخلي ذاته أخذا صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس فعشان يكمل هذا الإخلاء للذات كان لابد أن يُشابه البشر في كل شئ, ولد و أكل و شرب و نام و جاع و تعب و تألم و صُلب و مات و قام من الأموات بحسب الجسد المُتحد به اللاهوت بغير إنفصال و لا إمتزاج ولا تغيير.

الرب ينير عينيك و قلبك.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> انت تعديتها وقلت سببك واجبتك عن هذا السبب وبالتالي من الطبيعي ان اطرح عليك السؤال مرة اخرى ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AYIOC (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> Molka Molkan قال:
> 
> 
> > جميل
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مفيش حد بيعبد الابن و لا يعبد الآب و يُدعي مسيحي ,[/SIZE]
لم أجد فى كتابك من يعبد الابن
بل الإبن نفسه كان يعبد الآب



> و مفيش حد يعبد الاثنين معاً بلا الروح القُدُس و يُدعي مسيحي, لأن الذات الإلهي يقوم على الثلاث أقانيم في وحدانيه.


 يعنى المسيحى لازم يعبد ثلاثة ؟




> المسيح لم يُصلي كإفتقار,


 
فلماذا إذن كان يصلى ؟ !




> بحسب الجسد المُتحد به اللاهوت بغير إنفصال و لا إمتزاج ولا تغيير.


أين دليلك ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> لم أجد فى كتابك من يعبد الابن
> بل الإبن نفسه كان يعبد الآب


*مش سبق وقولت الجهلة امثالك لا ينطقوا فى وجودنا
عرفت تنتقد النص الىل وضعتهولك
ولا انت ولا كل امتلك الفاشلة تعرف تنتقد حرف واحد ساضعه هنا
تعالى نشوف المسيح الرب القدوس المسبح من الطغمات السمائية
** وَلِلْوَقْتِ صِرْتُ فِي الرُّوحِ، وَإِذَا عَرْشٌ مَوْضُوعٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَعَلَى الْعَرْشِ جَالِسٌ.*
*3 وَكَانَ الْجَالِسُ فِي الْمَنْظَرِ شِبْهَ حَجَرِ الْيَشْبِ  وَالْعَقِيقِ، وَقَوْسُ قُزَحَ حَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ فِي الْمَنْظَرِ شِبْهُ  الزُّمُرُّدِ.*
*4 وَحَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ أَرْبَعَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ عَرْشًا. وَرَأَيْتُ عَلَى  الْعُرُوشِ أَرْبَعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ شَيْخًا جَالِسِينَ مُتَسَرْبِلِينَ  بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ أَكَالِيلُ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ.*
*5 وَمِنَ الْعَرْشِ يَخْرُجُ بُرُوقٌ وَرُعُودٌ وَأَصْوَاتٌ. وَأَمَامَ  الْعَرْشِ سَبْعَةُ مَصَابِيحِ نَارٍ مُتَّقِدَةٌ، هِيَ سَبْعَةُ أَرْوَاحِ  اللهِ.*
*6 وَقُدَّامَ الْعَرْشِ بَحْرُ زُجَاجٍ شِبْهُ الْبَلُّورِ. وَفِي  وَسَطِ الْعَرْشِ وَحَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ أَرْبَعَةُ حَيَوَانَاتٍ مَمْلُوَّةٌ  عُيُونًا مِنْ قُدَّامٍ وَمِنْ وَرَاءٍ:*
*7 وَالْحَيَوَانُ الأَوَّلُ شِبْهُ أَسَدٍ، وَالْحَيَوَانُ الثَّانِي  شِبْهُ عِجْل، وَالْحَيَوَانُ الثَّالِثُ لَهُ وَجْهٌ مِثْلُ وَجْهِ  إِنْسَانٍ، وَالْحَيَوَانُ الرَّابِعُ شِبْهُ نَسْرٍ طَائِرٍ.*
*8 وَالأَرْبَعَةُ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا سِتَّةُ  أَجْنِحَةٍ حَوْلَهَا، وَمِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوَّةٌ عُيُونًا، وَلاَ تَزَالُ  نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً قَائِلَةً: «قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، قُدُّوسٌ، الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي كَانَ وَالْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي».*
*9 وَحِينَمَا تُعْطِي الْحَيَوَانَاتُ مَجْدًا وَكَرَامَةً وَشُكْرًا  لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، الْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ،*
*10 يَخِرُّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا قُدَّامَ الْجَالِسِ  عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، وَيَسْجُدُونَ لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ،  وَيَطْرَحُونَ أَكَالِيلَهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ قَائِلِينَ:*
*11 «أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ  أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ  خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> يعنى المسيحى لازم يعبد ثلاثة ؟


*هو انت شايفنى محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المسيحى يعبد اله اسرائيل الواحد الذى لا غيره ولا شريك له
اله كائن بذاته وناطق بكلمة قدرته حى بروحه الازلى القدوس
له نقدم السجود والاكرام والعبادة والاكرام
*


> فلماذا إذن كان يصلى ؟ !


*لانه فى علاقة ازلية مع ابيه الصالح 
وانت مش عايز تقرا ولا تفهم ان علاقة الابن بابيه علاقة من قبل انشاء الخليقة
وحدانيتهم لا تلغى تميزهم
والمسيح لم يتكلم مع الاب مجاهرة لاجل نفسه
بل لاجلنا *


> أين دليلك ؟


*ياه دا انت قديم فحت*

*فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا.*


----------



## AYIOC (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الإبن في تجسده صلَّى للآب, و كفا جدالاً فارغاً !!!
التجسد اتشرحلك في نفس الموضوع عدَّة مرات.

يعبد الإله الواحد مُثلث الأقانيم, هانعيد نفس الكلام كتير ؟؟؟, دي حتى ظاهره مش صحيه !!!

و دليلي علي أن المسيح هو صورة الله لكنه أخلى نفسه اخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس اهو :

(يو 5 : 18) فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ اللهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ.
(في 2 : 6) الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً ِللهِ. 
(في 2 : 7) لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. 

الإعاده إفاده اه بس انا زهقت .


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> *جميل
> هذا اعتقاد
> يتبعه عمل ( عبادة ) له
> فييييييييين ؟ !
> ...



*49 وَهَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ مَوْعِدَ أَبِي.  فَأَقِيمُوا فِي مَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى أَنْ تُلْبَسُوا قُوَّةً  مِنَ الأَعَالِي».
50 وَأَخْرَجَهُمْ خَارِجًا إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا، وَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ وَبَارَكَهُمْ.
51 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ، انْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.
52 فَسَجَدُوا لَهُ وَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ،
53 وَكَانُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ يُسَبِّحُونَ وَيُبَارِكُونَ اللهَ. آمِينَ*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> الإبن في تجسده صلَّى للآب, و كفا جدالاً فارغاً !!!
> التجسد اتشرحلك في نفس الموضوع عدَّة مرات.
> 
> يعبد الإله الواحد مُثلث الأقانيم, هانعيد نفس الكلام كتير ؟؟؟, دي حتى ظاهره مش صحيه !!!
> ...


*سيبك منه يا حبيبى سبهولى خالص
العالم دى بعرف اتعامل معاها كويس


يلا يا ابنى عايز حاجة تانية
*


----------



## AYIOC (7 أكتوبر 2011)

تعديل بسيط عشان كلامي ميتفهمش غلط

المسيحي يعبد الإله الواحد مُثلث الأقانيم, هانعيد نفس الكلام كتير ؟؟؟, دي حتى ظاهره مش صحيه !!!​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الموضوع انتهى
ممكن استاذ روك يتفضل بغلقه

روح يا حبيبى نادى حد كبير اكلمه

وبالمرة خد النص الثالث
** وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ.*
*14 إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئًا بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ.** 
*


----------



## AYIOC (7 أكتوبر 2011)

طب بالله عليك اقرا السياق بتاع حوار المسيح مع السامريه.
(يو 4 : 20) آبَاؤُنَا سَجَدُوا فِي هذَا الْجَبَلِ، وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْجَدَ فِيهِ». 
(يو 4 : 21) قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، لاَ فِي هذَا الْجَبَلِ، وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ. 
(يو 4 : 22) أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ، أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ . لأَنَّ الْخَلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ. 
(يو 4 : 23) وَلكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ، لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ. 
(يو 4 : 24) اَللهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا». 

و استاذ ابوستل حطلك الأيه اللي فيها سجود للمسيح, رد عليها و هاكمل معاك موضوع العباده, وراك وراك مش هاسيبك .


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*10. The purpose of the exaltation is: in order that in the name of Jesus, that is, not in the name “Jesus” but in the full name with which Jesus is now rewarded and which he now bears — a name which trembles on Paul’s lips but which even now he does not yet fully mention but reserves as a climax — every knee should bend, of those﻿94﻿ in heaven, and of those on earth, and of those under the earth. At his return in glory Jesus will be worshiped by “the whole body of created intelligent beings in all the departments of the universe” (M. R. Vincent). Angels and redeemed human beings will do this joyfully; the damned will do it ruefully, remorsefully (not penitently), see Rev. 6:12–17. But so great will be his glory that all will feel impelled to render homage to him (cf. Isa. 45:23; Rom. 14:11; I Cor. 15:24; Eph. 1:20–22; Heb. 2:8; Rev. 5:13).http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *​ *94 In the abstract the three adjectives here used, in their genitive form, can be translated either as neuter or as masculine. A.V. and A.R.V., and also several commentators, prefer the neuter. And it is entirely true that the work of Christ is of value for the entire creation, both animate and inanimate (Isa. 11:6–9; Rom. 8:18–22; II Peter 3:7, 11–13; Rev. 21:1–5). However, we generally associate such actions as knees bending and tongues confessing with persons, not with things. So, unless it can be proved that the context here in Philippians 2:9–11 is very highly poetical (cf. Job 38:7; Ps. 65:13; 98:8; 148:3, 4, 7–10; Isa. 55:12, etc.), the view which refers these designations to persons deserves the preference.* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Hendriksen, W., & Kistemaker, S. J. (1953-2001). Vol. 5: New Testament commentary : Exposition of Philippians. Accompanying biblical text is author's translation. New Testament Commentary (115). Grand Rapids: Baker Book House.*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*البابا كيرلس عمود الدين

* 
*He Who Has Assumed the Worshiping Nature Is Himself Worshiped. Cyril of Alexandria: He worships as one who has assumed the worshiping nature of humanity.﻿1﻿ It is this same One who is now worshiped as transcending the worshiping nature of humanity. He is now known to be God. Scholium 34 on the Incarnation of the Only-Begotten.﻿2﻿*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3 *
*1 1 E.g., Jn 4:22.* 
*2 2 PG 75:1407C [797].* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3**Edwards, M. J. (1999). Galatians, Ephesians, Philippians. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 8. (254). Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press*.​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*كَيْ يَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.


**الاله الحكيم الوحيد مخلّصنا له المجد والعظمة والقدرة والسلطان الآن والى كل الدهور. آمين*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*If worship (Old English “worth-ship”) means ascribing to God what He is worthy of, it will be glory, and majesty, dominion, and power. Glory—the superlative honor He deserves for all He is and all He has done for us. Majesty—the dignity and splendor He deserves as the Supreme Monarch of the universe. Dominion—the unchallenged sway which is His by sovereign right. And power or authority—the might and prerogative to rule all that His hands have made.*​*He was worthy of such praise in the past, He is worthy at the present time, and He will be worthy of it throughout eternity. Apostates and false teachers may seek to rob Him of glory, detract from His majesty, grumble against His dominion, and challenge His power. But all true believers find their greatest fulfillment in glorifying and enjoying Him both now and forever.*​*Amen.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments (Jud 25). Nashville: Thomas Nelson


القديس هيلارى من القرن الخامس
* 
*To the Only God. Hilary of Arles: Praise is given to God alone, for he is the only one who deserves our worship. He is our Savior, because “he has saved his people from their sins.”4 Glory is ascribed to him because he is the victor in every battle; majesty, because the praise of the heavenly virtues is so great; dominion, because he rules over all he has made; and authority, because he has the power to destroy or to set free everything in creation. He exists from the beginning, in the present and forever. Introductory Commentary on Jude.5*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3 *
*4 Mt 1:21.* 
*5 PL Supp. 3:131.* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3**Bray, G. (2000). James, 1-2 Peter, 1-3 John, Jude. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 11 (259). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press*.​ *.*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*اقدم لتورجية عرفتها الكنيسة وسبحت بيها المسيح المسجلة فى رسالة بولس الرسول لاهل كولوسى

** الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.
16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا في السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى  الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشًا أَمْ  سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.
17 الَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ
18 وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ،  بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّمًا فِي كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ.
19 لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ أَنْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ،
20 وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ  بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ: مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، أَمْ  مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
*



*1:15–20 These verses, one of the four great Christological passages of the N.T. are probably an early Christian hymn*
*Believer's Study Bible. 1997, c1995. C1991 Criswell Center for Biblical Studies. (electronic ed.) (Col 1:15). Nashville: Thomas Nelson*.​ 


*Verses 15–20 form a unit. If it was not a literary gem composed by the apostle himself, it was probably a hymn or other fixed testimony of the early church adopted by Paul and reproduced here by him either without change or with alterations suitable to the needs of the Colossian church. 
**Hendriksen, W., & Kistemaker, S. J. (1953-2001). Vol. 6: New Testament commentary : Exposition of Colossians and Philemon. Accompanying biblical text is author's translation. New Testament Commentary (66). Grand Rapids: Baker Book House*.​


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2011)

تم حذف المشاركات الاخيرة لخروجها عن سياق الحوار الراقي.
نعطي الموضوع فرصة اخرى.


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

أستاذ أجيوس
أعتذر للتأخير لظروف ضيق الوقت عندى
أعود بعد أن منحنا ماى روك فرصة أخرى 
تعال نتفق على شئ أريد أن أصل إليه
أنه لم يقوم أحد من التلاميذ أو المؤمنين بعبادة ظاهرة للمسيح بين يديه
بمعنى أن سمعان مثلا قال له : لذلك وجد عبدك أن يصلى أمامك 
أو قال له آخر 
فاسمع أنت من السماء مكان سكناك واغفر وأعط كل انسان حسب طرقه 
هكذا أجيوس ماينبغى للإله
لعلك تفهم ماأريد أن أركز عليه
فإن قلت لى ذكرنا لك نصوص أن البعض سجد له 
قلت كيف حكمت أن هذا سجود عبادة ؟
ألم يكن أجيوس سجود التحية موجودا فى الناموس الذى ماجاء المسيح لينقضه
خذ مثلا فى التكوين 23 /7
فقام إبراهيم وسجد لشعب الأرض ، لبنى حث
وفى الخروج 18 /7
فخرج موسى لاستقبال حميه وسجد وقبله 
ألم تسجد جاريتا يعقوب 
وليئة وأولادها 
ويوسف وراحيل لعيسو  التكوين 33 / 6 ، 7
إذن فهذا سجود تحية وليس عبادة
دعنا نتفق 
أنه لم يقدم أحد من الناس عبادة يخص بها المسيح
أريد أن أنتهى من هذه النقطة لأن عندى مبحث آخر يخص الموضوع ذاته


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> أنه لم يقوم أحد من التلاميذ أو المؤمنين بعبادة ظاهرة للمسيح بين يديه


*30 وَلكِنْ لَمَّا رَأَى الرِّيحَ شَدِيدَةً خَافَ. وَإِذِ ابْتَدَأَ يَغْرَقُ، صَرَخَ قِائِلاً: «يَا رَبُّ، نَجِّنِي!».*
*31 فَفِي الْحَالِ مَدَّ يَسُوعُ يَدَهُ وَأَمْسَكَ بِهِ وَقَالَ **لَهُ: «يَا قَلِيلَ الإِيمَانِ، لِمَاذَا شَكَكْتَ؟»*
*32 وَلَمَّا دَخَلاَ السَّفِينَةَ سَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ.*
*33 وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ!».*

*مش شايف ان شكلك بقة وحش وكانى بتكلم من طرف واحد*
*اعلن فشلك وخلاص*


> فإن قلت لى ذكرنا لك نصوص أن البعض سجد له
> قلت كيف حكمت أن هذا سجود عبادة ؟


*حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ*

*وَأَيْضًا مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ الله*

*9 وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: طُوبَى لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ إِلَى عَشَاءِ عُرْسِ الْخَرُوفِ!». وَقَالَ: «هذِهِ هِيَ أَقْوَالُ اللهِ الصَّادِقَةُ».*
*10 فَخَرَرْتُ أَمَامَ رِجْلَيْهِ لأَسْجُدَ لَهُ، فَقَالَ لِيَ: «انْظُرْ! لاَ تَفْعَلْ! أَنَا عَبْدٌ مَعَكَ وَمَعَ إِخْوَتِكَ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَهُمْ شَهَادَةُ يَسُوعَ. اسْجُدْ للهِ! فَإِنَّ شَهَادَةَ يَسُوعَ هِيَ رُوحُ النُّبُوَّةِ».*


> ألم يكن أجيوس سجود التحية موجودا فى الناموس الذى ماجاء المسيح لينقضه


*انت هتجص*
*طلعلى من شريعة موسى ما يقول بسجود التحية*



> دعنا نتفق
> أنه لم يقدم أحد من الناس عبادة يخص بها المسيح


*لا مينفعش نتفق *
*اتفق ازاى مع جاهل *
*مش فاكر النص دا الىل كام بعد ابقى عد انت*
*المسيا الجالس على العرش المسبح والمسجود له من الطغمات السمائية*
*قائِلِينَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مُسْتَحِقٌ هُوَ الْخَروُفُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ!».*
*13 وَكُلُّ خَلِيقَةٍ مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ وَتَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَمَا عَلَى الْبَحْرِ، كُلُّ مَا فِيهَا، سَمِعْتُهَا قَائِلَةً: «لِلْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَلِلْخَرُوفِ الْبَرَكَةُ وَالْكَرَامَةُ وَالْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ».*
*14 وَكَانَتِ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ الأَرْبَعَةُ تَقُولُ: «آمِينَ». وَالشُّيُوخُ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ خَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ.*


*انت بتعد يا ابنى ولالا*
*انا قولتلك ليك 50 نص عندى*
*لو مبتعرفش تعد روح نادى حد كبير يعد معاك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

> جميل
> هذا اعتقاد
> يتبعه عمل ( عبادة ) له
> فييييييييين ؟ !


لا ، ليس اعتقاد فقط ، هذه عبادة ، مشكلتك انك مصَمَّم على شكل معين للعبادة وتطلبه !!



> أين الركع السجود بين يديه ؟


ادخل اي كنيسة والأستاذ شمس اوسعك ادلة ..



> صلواتهم للمسيح
> وصلوات المسيح لله ! !


ما موقع هذه الكليمات من الإعراب ؟

انت طلبت واجبتك بادلة تاريخيية محايدة ، فرجعت تقول صلوات المسيح لله !
فهل لديك مشكلة انت في فهم طبيعة المسيح ام ماذا ؟



> قيلت لله



اتمنى ان لا تكرر مثل هذا مرة اخرى وتخترع ..

 20 ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق. ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح. *هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية*. 




> ارجع للنص ومقتضى السياق


مسلم بيقول لمسيحي ارجع للنص ؟



> أنه لم يقوم أحد من التلاميذ أو المؤمنين بعبادة ظاهرة للمسيح بين يديه


كذبت ....



> قلت كيف حكمت أن هذا سجود عبادة ؟


اااااااااااااه ، يبقى انت جاي تلعب بقى !!
ما هو لو السجود مش عبادة من انسان يهودي والحج مش عبادة و و وو  و مش عبادة يبقى انت جاي تلعب !!

رجاء كن في حجمك .



> خذ مثلا فى التكوين 23 /7
> فقام إبراهيم وسجد لشعب الأرض ، لبنى حث
> وفى الخروج 18 /7
> فخرج موسى لاستقبال حميه وسجد وقبله
> ...


كل هذا كان قبل الشريعة ، لكن هل لك ان تعطيني انسان يهودي يسجل في العهد الجديد الا للمسيح ؟

كما ان السجود كان مقترن بالإيمان كما اعطاه لك الإخوة !!!


ومثلا توما قال له " ربي والهي " !!



> أنه لم يقدم أحد من الناس عبادة يخص بها المسيح


دعنا نضحك عليك ان قلت مثل هذا مرة اخرى ..


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*4 وَخَرَّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا  وَالأَرْبَعَةُ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَسَجَدُوا للهِ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى  الْعَرْشِ قَائِلِينَ: «آمِينَ! هَلِّلُويَا!».
5 وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْعَرْشِ صَوْتٌ قَائِلاً: «سَبِّحُوا لإِلهِنَا يَا جَمِيعَ عَبِيدِهِ، الْخَائِفِيهِ، الصِّغَارِ وَالْكِبَارِ!».
6 وَسَمِعْتُ كَصَوْتِ جَمْعٍ كَثِيرٍ، وَكَصَوْتِ مِيَاهٍ كَثِيرَةٍ،  وَكَصَوْتِ رُعُودٍ شَدِيدَةٍ قَائِلَةً: «هَلِّلُويَا! فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ  مَلَكَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
7 لِنَفْرَحْ وَنَتَهَلَّلْ وَنُعْطِهِ الْمَجْدَ! لأَنَّ عُرْسَ الْخَرُوفِ قَدْ جَاءَ، وَامْرَأَتُهُ هَيَّأَتْ نَفْسَهَا.
8 وَأُعْطِيَتْ أَنْ تَلْبَسَ بَزًّا نَقِيًّا بَهِيًّا، لأَنَّ الْبَزَّ هُوَ تَبَرُّرَاتُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ».


**10 وَهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «الْخَلاَصُ لإِلهِنَا الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَلِلْخَرُوفِ».
11 وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ كَانُوا وَاقِفِينَ حَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ،  وَالشُّيُوخِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَرْبَعَةِ، وَخَرُّوا أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ  عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ وَسَجَدُوا للهِ
12 قَائِلِينَ: «آمِينَ! الْبَرَكَةُ وَالْمَجْدُ وَالْحِكْمَةُ وَالشُّكْرُ وَالْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالْقُوَّةُ لإِلهِنَا إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ!»*


*وَسَيُنْقِذُنِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ كُلِّ عَمَل رَدِيءٍ وَيُخَلِّصُنِي لِمَلَكُوتِهِ السَّمَاوِيِّ. الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ.*

*ندخل فى الليتورجيات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*صلوات المؤمنين للمسيح ملك الملوك فى الليتورجيات الرسولية
ليتورجية القديس مارمرقس كاروز الديار المصرية وهى مايعرف بالقداس الكيرلسى
اول قداس عرف فى بلاد القبط ووضعه مرقس الرسول
وتسلمه الاباء بالتواتر
ولا يوجد كاهن قبطى ارثوذكسى لا يحفظ القداس عن ظهر قلب 
نقول فيه فى صلاح الصلح


**لا بحاسة مرذولة رافضة لمخافتك ولا بفكر غاش مملوء من شر الخائن غير متفقة      نياتنا في الخبث بل برغبة أنفسنا وتهليل قلوبنا إذ لنا العلامة العظيمة الكاملة      التي لمحبة إبنك الوحيد ولا تطرحنا نحن عبيدك من أجل دنس خطايانا لأنك انت      العارف كخالق جبلتنا انه ليس مولود إمرأة يتزكي امامك.          فإجعلنا إذاً أهلاً يا سيدنا بقلب طاهر ونفس مملوءة من نعمتك أن نقف أمامك      ونقدم لك هذه الصعيدة المقدسة الناطقة الروحانية غير الدموية صفحاً لزلاتنا      وغفراناً لجهالات شعبك لأنك أنت إله رؤوف متحنن وان تالذي نرسل لك إلى فوق      المجد والكرامة والعزة والسجود أيها الآب والإبن والروح القدس الآن وكل      اوان* 
*
يا الله الذي أحبنا هكذا وأنعم علينا برتبة البنوة لكي ندعي أبناء الله، نحن      وهم وارثون لك يا الله الآب وشركاء في ميراث مسيحك أمل أذنك يا رب وإسمعنا نحن      الخاضعين لك طهر إنساننا الداخلي كطهر إبنك الوحيد الذي نضمر أن نأخذه فليهرب      عنا الزنا وكل فكر نجس من أجل الله الذي من العذراء الإفتخار والسر الأول الذي      هو العظمة من أجل الذي إتضع وحده من أجلنا المخافة من أجل الذي تألم بالجسد عنا      وأقام غلبة الصليب المجد الباطل من أجل الذي لطم وجلد من اجلنا ولم يرد وجهه عن      خزي البصاقات الحسد والقتل والإفتراق والبغض من اجل حمل الله حامل خطية العالم      الغضب وتذكار الشر من أجل الذي سمر كتاب يد خطايانا في الصليب الشياطين وإبليس      فليهربوا من اجل شتت رؤساء الشر وهتك سلاطين الظملة كل فكر ردئ أرضي فليبعد عنا      من أجل الذي صعد إلي السموات.     * *     لكي هكذا بطهارة نتناول من هذه الأسرار النقية ونتطهر كلنا كاملين في أنفسنا      واجسادنا وأرواحنا إذ نصير شركاء في الجسد وشركاء في الشكل وشركاء في خلافة      مسيحك هذا الذي انت مبارك معه مع الروح القدس المحيي المساوي لك الآن وكل اوان*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*ليتورجية القديس يعقوب اخو المسيح اسقف كنيسة اورشليم
اقدم ليتورجية عرفت فى تاريخ المسيحية

**I O Sovereign  Lord our God, contemn me not, defiled with a multitude of sins: for,  behold, I have come to this Thy divine and heavenly mystery, not as  being worthy; but looking only to Thy goodness, I direct my voice to  Thee: God be merciful to me, a sinner; I have sinned against Heaven, and  before Thee, and am unworthy to come into the presence of this Thy holy  and spiritual table, upon which Thy only-begotten Son, and our Lord Jesus Christ,  is mystically set forth as a sacrifice for me, a sinner, and stained  with every spot. Wherefore I present to Thee this supplication and  thanksgiving, that Thy Spirit the Comforter may be sent down upon me,  strengthening and fitting me for this service; and count me worthy to  make known without condemnation the word, delivered from Thee by me to  the people, in Christ Jesus our Lord, with whom Thou art blessed, together with Thy all-holy, and good, and quickening, and consubstantialhttp://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/anf07.xii.ii.html#fnf_xii.ii-p4.5         Spirit, now and ever, and to all eternity. Amen



II Glory to the Father, and to  the Son, and to the Holy Spirit, the triune light of the Godhead, which  is unity subsisting in trinity, divided, yet indivisible: for the  Trinity is the one God Almighty, whose glory the heavens declare, and  the earth His dominion, and the sea His might, and every sentient and  intellectual creature at all times proclaims His majesty: for all glory  becomes Him, and honour and might, greatness and magnificence, now and  ever, and to all eternity. Amen*.


*انا بجيب مقتطفات من الليتورجيات
الىل عايز يرجعلها يقراها كلها يرجعلها.  *​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*ليتورجية الاباء الرسل المكرمين
**The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God the Father, and the communion of the Holy Ghost, be with us all


**Praise be to Thy holy name, O Lord Jesus Christ, and adoration to Thy majesty, always and for ever. Amen.  *
*For He is the living  and  life-giving bread which cometh down from heaven, and giveth life  to the  whole world, of which they who eat die not; and they who receive  it are  saved by it, and do not see corruption, and live through it for  ever;  and Thou art the antidote of our mortality,       and the  resurrection of our entire ******




*فى خمسين ليتورجية شرقية ظهروا فى القرون الاربعة الاولى 
*
*.* ​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا رئيس الحياة وملك الدهور اللهم يا من تجثو له كل ركبة ما في السموات وما      على الأرض وما تحت الأرض الذي الكل مذلول وخاضع بعنق العبودية تحت خضوع قضيب      ملكه الذي تمجده الجناد الملائكية والطغمات السمائية والطبائع العقلية بصوت لا      يسكت ناطق بألوهيته* *     وإذ سررت بنا نحن الضعفاء الأرضيين أن نخدمك لا من أجل نقاوة أيدينا لأننا لم      نفعل الصلاح على الأرض بل مريداً أن تعطينا نحن البائسين غير المستحقين من ظهرك      إقبلنا إليك أيها الصالح محب البشر إذ ندنو من مذبحك المقدس ككثرة رحمتك      وإجعلنا أهلاً للسلام السمائي اللائق بلاهوتك والمملوء خلاصاً لنعطيه بعضنا      لبعض بمحبة كاملة ونقبل بعضنا بعضاً بقبلة مقدسة*




*هذا هى صلوات ابائنا الرسل وليتورجياتهم التى سبحوا بيها ملكنا والهنا يسوع المسيح*
*فكيف تتدعى جهلا بان لم يعبد احد المسيح من تلاميذه؟*
*ونحن كنيسة التقليد والتسليم الرسولى الذى لم يوجد حرف واحد الا وقد استلمناه بالتسليم من الاباء الرسل المكرمين والمشمولين من نعمة الروح القدس*


*الكتاب ليس مكان لعرض الليتورجيات*
*وبالرغم من كدا جبتلك اقدم ليتورجيات سجلت فى رسائل بولس لتمجيد المسيح ورسائل الرسل 
*
*وتمجيد المسيح وتسبيحه والسجود له من الطغمات السمائية من سفر الرؤيا 
*
*وسجود التلاميذ مجتمعين للمسيح الهنا 
*


*فما المطلوب بعد ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*كتاب التقليد الرسولى القديس هيبوليتوس
من التقليد السكندرى
**






**




*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*من ليتورجية القديس يعقوب اخو الرب اسقف كنيسة اورشليم
*




صفحة 13
*ركزوا فى كل كلمة موجودة*




*
الابن الوحيد الجنس وكلمة الله
الذى صار جسدا
غير المائت
المصلوب من اجل خلاصنا
واحد من الثالوث القدوس
المجد له مع ابيه والروح القدس*​​


----------



## jesus_son012 (8 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## jesus_son012 (8 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan;[/COLOR قال:
			
		

> > كل هذا كان قبل الشريعة ، لكن هل لك ان تعطيني انسان يهودي يسجل في العهد الجديد الا للمسيح ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2011)

> فهل حرمته الشريعة الموسوية


*شريعة موسى واضحة لا تسجد سوى للرب الهك
*


> فإن احتججت بقول السيد المسيح
> للرب الهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد   متى 1 / 10


*ايوة ماله بقة*


> قلت اذن فهذا دليل بأن سجود ماسبق فى القديم
> ومالحق للمسيح سجود اجلال وتحية كان معروفا عند الناس
> لا سجود عبادة
> أو أنه سجود مجازى


*علشان دا بمختصر العبارة تهجيص من سيادتك لانك مش عارف تهرب ان يسوع المسيح هو المسجود له
باختصار لان السجود لابن الله مقترن بالايمان بيه
امنت وسجدت
*


> هو ضرب لك مثلا للسجود الإصطلاحى الذى هو سجود العبادة
> حين قال للمرأة السامرية
> أما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم   يوحنا 4 / 22


*فعلا نحن نسجد لما نعلم بالروح والحق


** فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجًا، فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ؟»
36 أَجَابَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لأُومِنَ بِهِ؟»
37 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ!».
38 فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ!». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ.*

*سجود مقترنا بايمان
والسجود للرب الهك فقط *


*وحتى الشياطين خرت امام ابن الله الحى وسجدت له*
*وَلَمَّا خَرَجَ مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ لِلْوَقْتِ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مِنَ الْقُبُورِ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ،
3 كَانَ مَسْكَنُهُ فِي الْقُبُورِ، وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَرْبِطَهُ وَلاَ بِسَلاَسِلَ،
4 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رُبِطَ كَثِيرًا بِقُيُودٍ وَسَلاَسِلَ فَقَطَّعَ السَّلاَسِلَ وَكَسَّرَ الْقُيُودَ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُذَلِّلَهُ.
5 وَكَانَ دَائِمًا لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا فِي الْجِبَالِ وَفِي الْقُبُورِ، يَصِيحُ وَيُجَرِّحُ نَفْسَهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ.
6 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ رَكَضَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ،
7 وَصَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «مَا لِي وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ اللهِ الْعَلِيِّ؟ أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ أَنْ لاَ تُعَذِّبَنِي!»*


*فلماذا سجدت الشياطين لابن الله؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*المريمات تسجد للقائم من بيت الاموات المسيح الرب*
*9 وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا  تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا».  فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ.
10 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَخَافَا. اِذْهَبَا قُولاَ لإِخْوَتِي أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ، وَهُنَاكَ يَرَوْنَنِي».*

*فى نص كمان رائع بس هكلمك عنه بكرة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2011)

> فهل حرمته الشريعة الموسوية
> فإن احتججت بقول السيد المسيح
> للرب الهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد   متى 1 / 10


فعلا حرمته في النص الذي اقتبسته هنا انت ...

وبالتالي السجود ليهوه ...



> قلت اذن فهذا دليل بأن سجود ماسبق فى القديم
> ومالحق للمسيح سجود اجلال وتحية كان معروفا عند الناس


واضح انك مش مركز ،،، انا بقول لك قبل الشريعة مش قبل العهد القديم !!

فهل كان المسيح قبل الشريعة متجسدا متأنساً ؟

المسيح كان يهودي ...



> لا سجود عبادة
> أو أنه سجود مجازى


1. لم تثبت هذا
2. قلت لك لا تفسر حسب هواك ...



> هو ضرب لك مثلا للسجود الإصطلاحى الذى هو سجود العبادة
> حين قال للمرأة السامرية
> أما نحن فنسجد لما نعلم   يوحنا 4 / 22


واضح انك لا تتقن التركيز فيما تنقل ،،

هنا " يهوووووووودي " يكلم " ساااااااااااامرية " ، فيقول لها " نسجد " اي نحن اليهود ، وليس نسجد انا وهم !!

ارجو التركيز .. 

وكما قلت لك ،، السجود كان مقترن احيانا كثيرة بالإيمان وبمعجزة ايضا قبلها ..

وكما قلت ان تلميذ مثل توما مثلا قال له ربي والهي ،، فإختار ،، هل قال له " الوهيم و ادوناي " او " الوهيم ويهود " او " يهوه وادون " او " الوهيم و ادون " ... إلخ ...


طبعا الأخ شمس أمطرك بالعبادات التي طلبتها ومررت عليها مرور الكرام !
ومازلت تطلب العام الإيروبكس ( الصلاة ) !!


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*بالاضافة ان اعلان المسيا عن نفسه بانه هو نفسه يهوه(الرب الكائن) 
ينطبق بالتالى عليه كل ما اعلنه فى القديم وينضم تحت اعلانات المسيا
فان كان اعلن انه هو يهوه(الرب الكائن)
فهو المعبود والمسجود له بدون نص كلمة يقولها

**فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ مَذْبَحٌ لِلرَّبِّ فِي وَسَطِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَعَمُودٌ لِلرَّبِّ عِنْدَ تُخْمِهَا.** 

فهل اقيم فى وسط ارض مصر مذبحا للرب سوى مذبح المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل كان يوجد او سيوجد فى اى يوم ما مذبحا للرب اقامه اليهود ؟؟
ام ان المذبح اليهودى معروفا فوق جبل صهيون
المذبح فى مصر هو للمسيح الرب
*


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ليه بتاخد الكلام بالمعنى اللى عايزين تفهموه وبس لازم تستمعوا لراى الاخرين وتفهموا مضمون الايه وتفسيرها ولاتفسروها على هواءكم


----------



## ياسر الجندى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بقى عندى مبحث 
ذكر جون وسيى فى بحثه أن الرب معرفة لاتطلق إلا على الله تعالى
نعم ذكر ذلك أهل اللغة
لكن لم يمنع بعضهم من النقل أنها أطلقت فى كلامالعرب على غير الله
ويقال الرب بالألف واللام لغير الله 
وقد قالوه فى الجاهلية للملك 
وهو الرب والشهيد على                   يوم الحيارين والبلاء بلاء  ( تاج العروس 2 /459 )
وذكر فى المصباح المنير ( 1 / 214 )
أنها ذكرت بمعنى السيد


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أكتوبر 2011)

..........


----------



## AYIOC (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> بقى عندى مبحث
> ذكر جون وسيى فى بحثه أن الرب معرفة لاتطلق إلا على الله تعالى
> نعم ذكر ذلك أهل اللغة
> لكن لم يمنع بعضهم من النقل أنها أطلقت فى كلامالعرب على غير الله
> ...



أعتقد إني قولت الكلام ده قبل حضرتك بحوالي إسبوع و وضحت إمتا بتبقا بمعني الإله مش فقط السيد !!!




AYIOC قال:


> استاذ جون ويسلي, أولاً أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع, و إسمحلي أختلف مع حضرتك في جزء بسيط:
> كلمة (رب) في اليونانيَّه (كيريوس κύριος) مش دايماً تُعبر عن الألوهيَّه   إلا إذا جائت مضافه لكلمة توضح المعني المُراد بيها, يعني مثلا :
> *[FONT=&quot](مت 12 : 8) فَإِنَّ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أَيْضًا».
> [/FONT]*هنا مثلاً مثال صريح بيقول ان كلمة رب  مقصود بيها يهوه نفسه, لكن في مواضع تانيه ممكن تعني كلمة سيد فقط, و  اُطلقت علي ناس كتير غير المسيح:
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

أجيوس 
بل هذه بعض القرائن على أن اطلاق لفظ الرب على السيد المسيح لايراد به الإله
1- ماجاء عن أصحاب الأناجيل أنفسهم بأن المراد بها المعلم
قال للتلميذان : ماذا تطلبان ؟ فقالا : ربى 
الذى تفسيره يامعلم أين تمكث ( يوحنا 1 / 38 )
_ قالت له مريم المجدلية  : ربونى 
الذى تفسيره : يامعلم ( يوحنا 20 / 16 )
لاحظ !
أن المسيح أمرها أن تقول لإخوته ( إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم ) (يوحنا 20 / 17 )
ثم أخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب ! ( يوحنا 20 / 18 )
فكيف يكون مرادها هنا الإله ؟ !
2 - ماجاء فى الرسائل
قول بطرس ( أعمال الرسل 2 / 36 )
فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت اسرائيل أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذى صلبتموه أنتم ربا ومسيحا ( الله جعل يسوع ربا )
فرق بين الرب والإله 
- ( رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية 10 / 9 )
لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت 
فرق بين الرب والله
- ( رسالة بولس الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 1 / 3 )
مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح . . 
وهو أب لكل المؤمنين 
-( رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس 6 / 14 )
والله قد أقام الرب وسيقيمنا نحن أيضا بقوته 
فهل الله قد أقام الله ! !
3-منحى عقلى
اذا كان المراد بالرب الإله 
فلماذا عدل عنه التلاميذ إلى الرب !
فكان على المعتقد استخدام الإله ولو أحيانا
فيقال مثلا ليسوع الهنا 
أو الهنا المتجسد 
أو مثلا قال الهنا أو ذهب أو رجع . . . إلخ
  فالحاصل أنه مع ذكر ماسبق ، ومع وجوده لغة 
يتبين أن اطلاق لفظ الرب على المسيح لم يرد به الإله


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أكتوبر 2011)

> بل هذه بعض القرائن على أن اطلاق لفظ الرب على السيد المسيح لايراد به الإله


طيب نذكرك ، بانك تفسر على هواك ، وهذا تعرف جيدا انه ممنوع ويمكن ان تعاقب عليه وتكون انت المخطيء ..



> 1- ماجاء عن أصحاب الأناجيل أنفسهم بأن المراد بها المعلم
> قال للتلميذان : ماذا تطلبان ؟ فقالا : ربى
> الذى تفسيره يامعلم أين تمكث ( يوحنا 1 / 38 )





> _ قالت له مريم المجدلية  : ربونى
> الذى تفسيره : يامعلم ( يوحنا 20 / 16 )



النص الأول :
Joh 1:38  στραφεὶς δὲ ὁ ᾿Ιησοῦς καὶ θεασάμενος αὐτοὺς ἀκολουθοῦντας λέγει αὐτοῖς· τί ζητεῖτε; οἱ δὲ εἶπον αὐτῷ· _*ῥαββί*· ὃ λέγεται ἐρμηνευόμενον διδάσκαλε· ποῦ μένεις_; ​
النص الثاني : 
Joh 20:16  λέγει αὐτῇ ὁ ᾿Ιησοῦς· Μαρία. στραφεῖσα ἐκείνη λέγει αὐτῷ _*ῥαββουνι*_, ὃ λέγεται, διδάσκαλε. ​
طبعا واضح اللي عايز اقوله ، بس عشان المتابعين يفهموا هاوضح اكتر ، هنا لا يوجد أصلا لفظة كيريوس !!! من الأساس ، فكيف تحاجج ؟
هنا يوجد " رابي " و " رابوني " ، لأنهما كلمتان اراميتان ولأن الإنجيل يكتب باليونانية لكل العالم فلذلك وجب تفسير الكلمة التي ليس لها معنى في اليونانية ككلمة اصيلة في اليونانية فوجب تفسيرها .. طبعا بعد هذا القواميس ادرجتها لانها جائت في الإنجيل اليوناني ..




> لاحظ !
> أن المسيح أمرها أن تقول لإخوته ( إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم ) (يوحنا 20 / 17 )
> ثم أخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب ! ( يوحنا 20 / 18 )
> فكيف يكون مرادها هنا الإله ؟ !


نفهمك ،، طبعا واضح ان المسيح لم يقل " ربنا والهنا " مع انها اسهل كثيرا !!

قال ربي ، لانه ربه بحسب التجسد وليس بحسب طبيعته الأساسية ( اللاهوت )

وقال ربكم ، لانه هو ربهم دوما فلزم التفريق بين ربوبية المسيح وربوبية البشر العاديين

وهكذا في الهكم ..


وهذا دليل ضدك لا لك ، فبرغم انه قال لها هذا فهى تعرف جيدا ولذلك قالت عنه " الرب " ..



> قول بطرس ( أعمال الرسل 2 / 36 )
> فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت اسرائيل أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذى صلبتموه أنتم ربا ومسيحا ( الله جعل يسوع ربا )
> فرق بين الرب والإله


لا عزيزي ، هذا لاهوت تحت السلم ، لاهوت المصاطب ، تأخذه وتتعلمه بمفردك ولا علاقة لنا به ، فالمنتدى لا يحتمل مثل هذه السفاهات العلمية ،،


كلمة ربا هنا تعني ايضا الإله المعبود ، طبعا مسيحييا ، ولأن المسيح هو يهوه المنتظر بحسب اليهود ودعو اسمه يهوه .. فطالما قال مسيحيا اي المسيح الذي تنتظروه اي يهوه الهكم ..

طبعا مش محتاج افهمك الآب والإبن ..



> ( رسالة بولس إلى أهل رومية 10 / 9 )
> لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت
> فرق بين الرب والله
> - ( رسالة بولس الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 1 / 3 )
> ...


طبعا نفس تعليقي السابق بشأن فكرك ،، 
الله كلاهوت اقام الله كناسوت 

سهلة دي ؟



> 3-منحى عقلى
> اذا كان المراد بالرب الإله
> فلماذا عدل عنه التلاميذ إلى الرب !


من قال اصلا ان كلمة الرب اقول من كلمة الإله !!
هل كتب الإنجيل بالعربية !!

الرب هو يهوه !



> فكان على المعتقد استخدام الإله ولو أحيانا
> فيقال مثلا ليسوع الهنا



قيلت كثيرا سواء في الكتاب المقدس وغيرها ( اي غير كلمة الهنا ) او في التقليد الرسولي او في الشهادات اليهودية والوثنية والتاريخيية علينا !



> أو الهنا المتجسد



طالما هو الهنا وطالما هو تجسد ، اذن فهو الهنا المتجسد !



> أو مثلا قال الهنا أو ذهب أو رجع . . . إلخ



لانه هنا كان سيشير الى اللاهوت باكثر تقدير .



> فالحاصل أنه مع ذكر ماسبق ، ومع وجوده لغة


يتبين انك لا تعرف اي شيء في اللاهوت المسيحي 

وكما اريناك طوال الموضوع كم الادلة وانت لم ترد ..



> يتبين أن اطلاق لفظ الرب على المسيح لم يرد به الإله



اثبتنا خطأك رغم اننا لا نحتاج لانك لم تحتج باي كتاب من كتبنا 

المسلم ضعيف عزيزي ، في القسم الإسلامي ، نترجاكم ان تنفذوا كلام قرآنكم ثم كلام احاديثكم ثم كلام فتاويكم واقوال السلف و و  وو وترفضون كل شيء ،، وهنا تتكلمون بالمزاج وتعتبرون هذا حوارا !


مستوى ضعيف للغاية !


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أكتوبر 2011)

> -منحى عقلى
> اذا كان المراد بالرب الإله
> فلماذا عدل عنه التلاميذ إلى الرب !
> فكان على المعتقد استخدام الإله ولو أحيانا
> فيقال مثلا ليسوع الهنا


*سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ عَبْدُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ  وَرَسُولُهُ، إِلَى الَّذِينَ نَالُوا مَعَنَا إِيمَانًا ثَمِينًا  مُسَاوِيًا لَنَا، بِبِرِّ إِلهِنَا وَالْمُخَلِّصِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ*

*لِكَيْ يَتَمَجَّدَ اسْمُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فِيكُمْ، وَأَنْتُمْ فِيهِ، بِنِعْمَةِ إِلهِنَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.*

*لأَنَّهُ دَخَلَ خُلْسَةً أُنَاسٌ قَدْ كُتِبُوا مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ لِهذِهِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ، فُجَّارٌ، يُحَوِّلُونَ نِعْمَةَ إِلهِنَا إِلَى الدَّعَارَةِ، وَيُنْكِرُونَ السَّيِّدَ الْوَحِيدَ: اللهَ وَرَبَّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أكتوبر 2011)

> قول بطرس ( أعمال الرسل 2 / 36 )
> فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت اسرائيل أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذى صلبتموه أنتم ربا ومسيحا ( الله جعل يسوع ربا )
> فرق بين الرب والإله


*﻿Verse 36﻿. Both Lord and Christ.] Not only the Messiah, but the supreme Governor of all things and all persons, Jews and Gentiles, angels and men. In the preceding discourse, Peter assumes a fact which none would attempt to deny, viz. that Jesus had been lately crucified by them. He then, 1. Proves his resurrection. 2. His ascension. 3. His exaltation to the right hand of God. 4. The effusion of the Holy Spirit, which was the fruit of his glorification, and which had not only been promised by himself, but foretold by their own prophets: in consequence of which, 5. It was indisputably proved that this same Jesus, whom they had crucified, was the promised Messiah; and if so, 6. The Governor of the universe, from whose power and justice they had every thing to dread, as they refused to receive his proffered mercy and kindness.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 
** http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Clarke, A. (1999). Clarke's Commentary: Acts (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Ac 2:36). Albany, OR: Ages Software*.​ 

*غريغوريوس اسقف نيصا*


*Christ’s True Identity Revealed. Gregory of Nyssa: We, learning this from him, say that the whole context of the passage tends one way—the cross itself, the human name, the indicative turn of the phrase. For the word of the Scrip t ure says that in regard to one person two things were wrought—by the Jews, the passion, and by God, honor. It is not as though one person had suffered and another had been honored by exaltation. He further explains this yet more clearly by his words in what follows, “being exalted by the right hand of God.” Who then was “exalted”? He that was lowly, or he that was the highest? and what else is the lowly but the humanity? what else is the highest but the divinity? Surely, God needs not to be exalted, seeing that he is the highest. It follows, then, that the apostle’s meaning is that the humanity was exalted: and its exaltation was effected by its becoming Lord and Christ. And this took place after the passion. It is not therefore the pretemporal existence of the Lord that the apostle indicates by the word made but that change of the lowly to the lofty that was effected “by the right hand of God.” Against Eunomius 5.3.﻿37*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 *
*﻿37 NPNF 2 5:177–78*.* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2**Martin, F., & Smith, E. (2006). Acts. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 5 (35). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press*.​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> > طيب نذكرك ، بانك تفسر على هواك ،
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أكتوبر 2011)

> بل أذكر نصوص كتابك الذى بين يديك


انا اعرف انك تذكر نصوص كتابي ، ولكن تفسرها بمزاجك ، فضلا عن انك اصلا لا تعرف ما هو المكتوب فلم تفرق بين لفظ كيريوس ولفظ رابي !



> وهل الناس كانت على علم بهذا التفصيل والتأصيل
> هل شرح لهم السيد المسيح ذلك
> لم يقل لهم أنا الإله المتجسد
> ولم يقولوها له
> فأين أنت ؟ ! !


انا هنا عزيزي ، لا مجال للمرور لنقطة اخرى بعدما بينت لك الفهم المسيحي لهذه النقطة ، بعدما دلست بفهمك انت لها ، فوجب ان تعتذر لانه لا يحق لك التفسير من الأساس ثم نكمل معك فر كلامك .. ننتظر الإعتذار ..



> النص أوضح من أن يفسر ! !


وهو كذلك للمسيحي ولكن للمسلم لا ، غير واضح لأن المسلم جاهل مدلس كما فعلت انت في كتابنا ..



> بل الدليل لى


دليلك ؟



> ، فبرغم انه قال لها هذا فهى تعرف جيدا ولذلك قالت عنه " الرب " ..
> الذى تعرفه وهو المعلم


هل هو ليس المعلم ؟
هو المعلم وهو الرب ، ولكن انت هنا تريد الهروب من النقطة التي اثرتها انت ،، فبرغم انك اتيت بنص لتقول فيه انه هو نفسه قال " ربي " و " الهي " الا انها ايضا قالت عنه " الرب " ،، والآن تهرب الى كلمة " المعلم " ولم تأت بدليل 



> ستكون أسهل مايكون لو أحضرت لى نصا من كتابك


نصا من كتابي ليه ؟

انت طلبت ان تفهم وافهمتك انا !!


الله واحد في اللاهوت وهو الذي يقيم ، الله تجسد ، الله الواحد في اللاهوت اقام جسد الله المتجسد !




> ده اللى نفسى أشوفه


اذن المشكلة انك لا ترى !



> أنتم تقولون
> هو لم يقل ! !



بل قال كثيرا جدا وتهرب انت ثم تعود لتسأل نفس السؤال 

حدد طلبك ، هل تريد ادلة الوهية المسيح ؟ ام ناسوتية المسيح ؟ ام طبيعة المسيح ؟ ام كيريوس ؟ ام " رابوني " ؟ ام أم أم أم ؟؟


الى الآن انت تم الرد عليك في كل ما ادعيته ولم ترد بكلمة واحدة غير " ماليش دعوة " !!



> كل النصوص من كتابك


وكل تفسيراتك من رأسك 



> يقابله مستوى قوى للغاية!


اشكرك وهذا واضح من الـ 13 صفحة السابقة !






هل لك طلب اخر ؟


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

> وهل الناس كانت على علم بهذا التفصيل والتأصيل


لا , ولكن العلم تطور كثيرا



> هل شرح لهم السيد المسيح ذلك


لا , فالإيمان لا يحتاج لشرح ..
فهل تستطيع أن تضع الله غير المحدود في عقلك المحدود ؟
أجبني لكي نكمل 



> لم يقل لهم أنا الإله المتجسد


بلا , قال



> ولم يقولوها له


بلا , قالوها له 



> ستكون أسهل مايكون لو أحضرت لى نصا من كتابك


ألا تعلم بأنه في الأنجيل المقدس مكتوب : المسيح قام من بين الأموات ؟



> أنتم تقولون
> هو لم يقل ! !


بلا , قال


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أكتوبر 2011)

> بل أذكر نصوص كتابك الذى بين يديك


*نصوص كتابى تعلن الوهية الكلمة الازلى*
*هذا هو الحق الكتابى*


> وهل الناس كانت على علم بهذا التفصيل والتأصيل
> هل شرح لهم السيد المسيح ذلك
> لم يقل لهم أنا الإله المتجسد
> ولم يقولوها له
> فأين أنت ؟ ! !


*ومين قالك ان فى حاجة اسمها الله
المسيح اعلن انه اله اسرائيل (الكائن)
واعلن انه ابن الاله الوحيد فى جنسه
واعلن انه ابن الانسان الالهى المتنبا عن دانيال
واعلن انه الكلمة
فكفا جهلا وتعلم شئ فى حياتك بدل التدليس
*


> النص أوضح من أن يفسر ! !


*مش مهمتك انك تفسير
لانك ببساطة جاهل
المفسر مش بيهجص زى المسلمين الجهلة
المفسر لابد وان يعرف الفكر الكتابى ككل وعلى اساسه بيتم التفسير
بعد قيامة يسوع 
قال ابى وابيكم والهى والهكم
ابى لانى ابنه الوحيد
وابيكم لان الله ابونا وكل المؤمنين باسمه يدعوا ابناء الله
الهى لان الابن الوحيد صار جسدا وصار كواحد منا واتخذ جسده الخاص بروح الله من احشاء مريم
والهنا لاننا ذرية ادم وكلنا خليقة الله

لازم تعرف الفكر الكتابى ككل 
وانت غير مؤهل سواء انت او اى جاهل محمدى اخر لانكم ببساطة شوية كفرة مفلسين عايزين يداروا حقيقة الديانة الفارغة المحتوى بتاعت صاحبة وولد بتخدير ضمائرهم الميتة 
  ببساطة جهلة
*


> بل الدليل لى
> 
> ، فبرغم انه قال لها هذا فهى تعرف جيدا ولذلك قالت عنه " الرب " ..
> الذى تعرفه وهو المعلم


* 
رابى ياجاهل ليس كريوس
رابى يعنى معلم فى اللغة العبرانية
كريوس الرب باليونانية 
يعنى كمان مش جاهل وبتستكبر ان تعترف بجهلك
*


> ستكون أسهل مايكون لو أحضرت لى نصا من كتابك


* أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ

الله كان فى المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه
الله اقام جسده الخاص وليس احدا اقامه خارج عن ذاته
فعل القيام فعله هو ووقع على جسده
تعرف تصريف الفعل اليونانى هنا فى حالة؟
وما هو استخدام هذا التصريف؟
*


> ده اللى نفسى أشوفه


*مش قولتلك انك لن تجرؤ ان تنتقد حرف واحد اقوله
ودا حالك تتدخل تقرا مشاركتى وتسبها بعد لما الاجابة توصلك
وتعيد تكرر نفس كلامك حفاظا على منظركم العام بالافلاس امامنا
*


> أنتم تقولون
> هو لم يقل ! !


*انت عدو المسيح لانك تتبع فكر ابليس ورسوله 
وليس منصف ولا يحق لك ان تفتح فاك امامنا 
انت عدو المسيح انت وكل المسلمين وشوية مدلسين
المسيح اعلن عن كينونته السرمدية وانه هو وابيه واحد وانه ابنه الوحيد فى جنسه
وشرح رسله المكرمين انه صورة مجد الله وبهاءه ورسم اقنومه
وانه مساو لله فى جوهره خالق الكل وانه هو الكلمة الازلى صورة مجد الاب
فكيف ياتى عدو المسيح ويدلس لاجل ان يقنع نفسه بهبله
روح اقنع نفسك بعيد عنا
والحق هيفضل فوق رقبتكم ليوم الدين
*


> كل النصوص من كتابك


*وكل نصوص كتابى تشهد لحقيقة واحدة
ان فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله والكلمة هو الله*


> يقابله مستوى قوى للغاية!


*بالظبط مستوى مسيحى قوى ساحق
امام اطفال مفلسين

شوف كام دليل قدمتهولك وانت ولا حس ولا خبر

وحطها حلقة فى ودنك لن يقدر امتك مجتمعة ان ينقد الوهية الكلمة بحرف واحد امام المسيحين

الكلمة هو الاله شئتم ام ظليتم على كفركم*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*يقول القديس ثيؤودريت

* 
*Jesus Speaks According to Human Nature. Theodoret of Cyr: For the human being who died rises up on the third day. But when Mary strives with longing to touch his holy limbs, he objected and says to her, “Do not touch me, for I have not yet ascended to my Father; go to my brothers and tell them, ‘I am ascending to my Father and your Father, my God and your God.’ ” God the Word, who comes from heaven and lives in the bosom of the Father, did not utter the phrase “I have not yet ascended to my Father.” The Wisdom that embraces all things that exists did not say it either. This was spoken by the very human being who was formed out of all kinds of limbs, who had been raised from the dead and who after death had not yet ascended to his Father but reserved for himself the firstfruit of his passage. Dialogue 3.12.﻿5
*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 
** ﻿5 FC 106:225–26. 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2**Elowsky, J. C. (2007). John 11-21. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4b (348). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press*.​ 

*العلامة ترتليان*
*Christ Is Distinct from the Father. Tertullian: Now, does this mean I ascend as the Father to the Father, and as God to God? Or does it mean I ascend as the Son to the Father and as the Word to God? This is also why this Gospel, at the very end, intimates that these things were ever written … “that you might believe that Jesus Christ is the Son of God.”37 Wherever, therefore, you take any of the statements of this Gospel and apply them to demonstrate the identity of the Father and the Son, supposing that they serve your views at that point, you are contending against the definite purpose of the Gospel. For these things certainly are not written that you may believe that Jesus Christhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 
** 37 Jn 20:31. 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2**Elowsky, J. C. (2007). John 11-21. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4b (353). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press*.​ 

*القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى*
*Christ’s Father by Nature, Our Father by Adoption. Cyril of Jerusalem: The Father, having begotten the Son, remained the Father and is not changed. He begat Wisdom yet did not lose wisdom himself. He begat power yet did not become weak. He begat God but did not lose his own Godhead. Neither did he lose anything himself by diminution or change. He who was begotten does not lack anything either. Perfect is he who begat, perfect is that which was begotten: God was he who begat, God is he who was begotten; God of all himself, yet giving the Father the title as his own God. For he is not ashamed to say, “I ascend to my Father and your Father, and to my God and your God.” But in case you might think that he is a Father of the Son in the same way that he is Father of creation, Christ drew a distinction in what follows. For he did not say, “I ascend to our Father,” lest the creatures should be made fellows of the Only Begotten. Instead, he said, “My Father and your Father.” He is in one way mine, by nature. He is, in another way, yours, by adoption. And again, “to my God and your God,” in one way mine, as his true and only-begotten Son,41 and in another way yours, as his workmanship.42 The Son of God then is very God, ineffably begotten before all ages. Catechetical Lectures 11.18–19http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3 
** 41 Compare Catechetical Lectures 7.7. The expression “my God” is understood by the Fathers generally as spoken by Christ in reference to his human nature, but Cyril applies this, as well as the other expression “my Father,” to the divine nature. So does Hilary On the Trinity 4.53; see also Epiphanius Panarion 69.55. 
42 Eph 2:10. 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3**Elowsky, J. C. (2007). John 11-21. Ancient Christian Commentary on ******ure NT 4b (353). Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press*.​ 

*رائيك كيف ان الاباء قديسى المسيح واحباؤه
يفهمون الكتاب ككل ويبدوا فى الشرح
وليس اعداء يسوع المسيح من المحمديين *


----------



## AYIOC (13 أكتوبر 2011)

و إستمراراً لحلقات القفز دخلنا في حوار رابع أو خامس عن كلمة رب !!!
طيب, يا أخ التعليم الكتابي واضح:

1- الله الكلمة تجسد 
(يو 1 : 14)وَ الْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا. 
(1تي 3 : 16) وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.

2- الله الكلمة المتجسد هو رب-سيد كل خليقه
(عب 1 : 4) صَائِرًا أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ بِمِقْدَارِ مَا وَرِثَ اسْمًا أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُمْ.
(رؤ 17 : 14) هؤُلاَءِ سَيُحَارِبُونَ الْخَرُوفَ، وَالْخَرُوفُ يَغْلِبُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ، وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ مَدْعُوُّونَ وَمُخْتَارُونَ وَمُؤْمِنُونَ». 
(رؤ 19 : 16) وَلَهُ عَلَى ثَوْبِهِ وَعَلَى فَخْذِهِ اسْمٌ مَكْتُوبٌ:«مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ».
(أع 2 : 36) فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِينًا جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هذَا، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ، رَبًّا وَمَسِيحًا».

3- المسيح دُعي رباً و إلهاً أيضاً
رب السبت = يهوه
و أيضاً :
(أع 20 : 28) اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ. 


كفا قفزاً.


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اجيوس ، ادخل عايزك في حاجة مهمة ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ختاما
أشكر كل من حاور بأدب 
بيد أنى أكرر ماأقوله فى كل محاوراتى 
أن هدف رسالة السيد المسيح لم تكن اثبات ألوهية بل رسالة ونبوة 
أشعر بها من خلال هتافه بقلب حزين مهموم لأولئك الذين لايؤمنون بتلك الرسالة
( وأنا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذى سمعه من الله ) يوحنا 8 / 40
أقول
إن كثيرن أخطاوا فهم رسالة السيد المسيح
 حين جاء بها رفضها أكثر اليهود وحاربوه
وحين قدر لها البقاء
آمن الكثير وعبدوه !
فكان مسارين عجيبين !
أقول
 الله أعظم من أن يتخيله بشر ، بل كل ماخطر على القلب فالله بخلافه
فكان حرى أن يقدر حق قدره
ويعبد حق عبادته
وينزه عن كل نقص وعيب
وتجسده يخالف ذلك كله 
بقيت كلمة لمن لايعرفون أدب الحوار
أنه ليس بالسب والشتم تنتصر العقائد ويخسر المخالف
بل بكل خلق حسن يخرج من الإنسان
اعلم ذلك جيدا
وراجع نفسك ولو يوما من دهرك
وصدقنى ـ وأنا لك ناصح ـ 
أنت تسئ لنفسك قبل الآخرين 
وإن كنت تملك أرقى الشهادات العلمية
والسلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 أكتوبر 2011)

حقيقي ، انت يا ياسر مثال للمسلم ،، الذي يحاور من مزاجه ، ويعتقد ان مزاجه هو الصح ! وعندما نجبه من الكتاب المقدس ومن تفاسير الآباء والتاريخ المحايد و و وو يعود فيهرب من السؤال ،، وفي النهاية يقول ما قلت  حقيقي لو لم تقل لنا انك مسلم لعرفنا انك مسلم ، بعد كل هذه الكمية من الادلة تأتي لتكمل " سفاهتك " العلمية لتقول نفس الكلام الذي بدأت به ، وتؤكد على ان المسيح انسانا ! وكاننا قلنا انه ليس إنسانا !!
حقيقي !! ربنا يفتح عينيك !


----------



## AYIOC (13 أكتوبر 2011)

و وصلنا للحقله الأخيره من مسلسل القفز, و انتهي المسلسل بإن استاذ ياسر قفز من كلمة رب الى العباده (اللي محددش معناها ولا اكمل ناقشه فيها) و بعد ذلك السجود, ثم الالوهيه, ثم الربوبيه, و بعد الربوبيه مره أخري جاء ليردد ما يقوله غيره من الاخوه المسيح إنسان.
يا استاذ رجاء محبه افهم, لولاش ان الحلفان ضد تعاليم المسيح كنت حلفتلك ان يسوع انسان, مبسوط كده ؟
اه يسوع انسان كامل, مفيش مسيحي ينكر كده.
لكن مش انسان فقط, إنسان متحد به كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً.
ارحمونا يا جدعان, طب اقولكو حاجه.
انا هاعملكو بحث اسمه اثبات ناسوت المسيح, عشان انا قربت اتشل منكو.
المسيح بحسب تجسده فهو يقول أنه مرسل من الآب, فهو رسول و لكن ليس رسول فقط بل أيضاً هو الإبن الذي من ذات الآب.
مش فاهم قول نشرحلك تاني لكن تقول كلام أقل ما يقال عنه انه بلا معني يبقا بلاش أحسن.


----------

